# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  How Doctors Cured Cancer and AIDs

## Magicman

*More Doctors Get Rid of HIV THROUGH OZONE THERAPY*

Michael T.F. Carpendale, M.D., Chief of Medicine and Research Services at the Veterans Administration Hospital in San Francisco and Professor at the University of California School of Medicine, San Francisco, and his associate, Dr. Joel K. Freeberg.


NA: In-vitro studies to evaluate the ability of ozone to kill the HIV virus in the test tube were undertaken by scientists in the United States, Russia and Canada. The first researchers in the world to prove that ozone can inactivate HIV were Michael T.F. Carpendale, M.D., Chief of Medicine and Research Services at the Veterans Administration Hospital in San Francisco and Professor at the University of California School of Medicine, San Francisco, and his associate, Dr. Joel K. Freeberg of the Veterans Administration Hospital.

They first presented their findings at the IV International Conference of AIDS in Stockholm, and later published their report in the peer-reviewed journal Antiviral Research. Carpendale and Freeberg showed that HIV could be 99 percent inactivated with only 0.5 micrograms of ozone per ml of serum, and completely inactivated by ozone concentrations of 4 micrograms per ml of serum. At the same time, these concentrations of ozone did not harm healthy cells.

Another in vitro study, supported in part by the U.S. Public Health Service and Medizone International, a manufacturer of a patented medical ozone delivery system, was reported in the October 1, 1991 issue of the medical journal Blood.
Using ozone generated from medical grade oxygen and delivered into a cultured cell medium of HIV-1, a team of four scientists from the SUNY Health Science Center in Syracuse, The Brooklyn Hospital and Merck Pharmaceutical, found that ozone deactivated the virus completely, yet without causing significant biological damage to non-infected cells.

In evaluating their findings with HIV, the researchers concluded:"The data indicate that the antiviral effects of ozone include viral particle disruption, reverse transcriptase inactivation, and/or a perturbation of the ability of the virus to bind its receptor to target cells."

In Russia, scientists at the Institute of Virusology in Moscow also used a concentration of 4 micrograms/ml of ozone on an infected culture containing HIV. Within minutes, the cell of the virus began to decompose and died. The researchers noted that: "Complete deactivation of the extra cell virus is achieved by putting gaseous ozone through the virus-containing liquid."

In 1992, a major study in Canada coordinated by the Surgeon General of the Canadian Armed Forces was undertaken to determine the ability of ozone to kill HIV, hepatitis and herpes viruses in blood used for transfusion. After a three-minute ozonation of serum spiked with one million HIV-1 particles per milliliter, a 100 percent deactivation of the virus was achieved.

Referring to this study during his interview in the video documentary "Ozone and the Politics of Medicine", Capt. (now Commander) Michael E. Shannon, a scientist and medical doctor with the Canadian Department of National Defense said: "...We are dealing not with concentrations that are toxic to the human, but are in fact concentrations of ozone that have been used in clinics in Germany for the last thirty years with thousands of patients without any evidence of any harm."

Despite the importance of the results which would indicate that simple ozonation of the blood supply would render it free of HIV, as well as herpes, hepatitis and other viruses the Canadian findings received little notice in the North American press.

----------


## Magicman

Please Take This Information, attach this as a note, copy and paste it and send this to your friend's list. Tell ALL your friends who want to stop AIDs/Cancer to do the same! We can change the world. Tell them to use O3 or Ozone Therapy. Send this to AIDs/Cancer Patients and doctors with a heart!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Article you can download and send to others*

http://www.scribd.com/doc/8788977/Oz...ims-in-Germany



Everyone Watch these Videos to Find out the Truth


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K7cmCp8T-M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVAMttloY_4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7lszrTJ3NM

Dr. Otto Warburg received the Nobel prize in 1931 for the discovery that unlike all other cells in the human body, cancer cells do not breathe oxygen. Cancer cells cannot survive in the presence of high levels of oxygen . There are many different types of successful treatments based on oxygenating the tissues, such as hydrogen peroxide therapy, hyperbaric oxygen tank, and blood ozonation. Chi machines are wonderful for increased circulation and oxygenation and there are several types of liquid oxygen drops that you can add to your water. It is helpful to understand the nature of acidity and alkalinity and why tissues deficient in oxygen are prone to cancer. Cancerous tissues are acidic, whereas healthy tissues are alkaline and the oxygen drop products help to raise your PH balance and oxygenate the body. Cancer cannot survive in an alkaline environment or in the presence of oxygen. If you PH is below 7 you are acidic and if it is above 7 your are alkaline. The body is designed to be slightly alkaline at a pH of 7.4. At a pH slightly above 7.4 cancer cells become dormant and at pH 8.5 cancer cells will die. I suggest that you test your PH with Litmus paper so you know where you are. 


How Ozone Works With AIDS? 


The 13 Major Effects of Cancer Oxygen Ozone on the Human Body - By Dr. Frank Shallenberger 

[Considered one of the leading authorities on medical ozone, Dr. Shallenberger has done important work to support the hypothesis that ozone can have long-term positive effects on AIDS. He has also conducted workshops on the proper application of medical ozone at an International Ozone Symposium in Texas. He successfully treats patients with medical ozone via Major Autohemotherapy. The thirteen physiological effects are list below and are accompanied by a brief explanation.] 

1. Ozone stimulates the production of white blood cells. These cells protect the body from viruses, bacteria, fungi and cancer. Deprived of oxygen, these cells malfunction. They fail to eliminate invaders and even turn against normal, healthy cells (allergic reactions). Ozone significantly raises the oxygen levels in the blood for long periods after ozone administration; as a result, allergies have a tendency to become desensitized. 

2. Interferon levels are significantly increased. Interferons are globular proteins. Interferons orchestrate every aspect of the immune system. Some interferons are produced by cells infected by viruses. These interferons warn adjacent, healthy cells of the likelihood of infection; in turn, they are rendered nonpermissive host cells. In other words, they inhibit viral replication. Other interferons are produced in the muscles, connective tissue and by white blood cells. Levels of gamma interferon can be elevated 400-900% by ozone. This interferon is involved in the control of phagocytic cells that engulf and kill pathogens and abnormal cells. Interferons are FDA approved for the treatment of Chronic Hepatitis B and C, Genital Warts (caused by Papillomavirus, Hairy-cell Leukemia, Karposi’s Sarcoma, Relapsing-Remitting Multiple Sclerosis and Chronic Granulomatous Disease. Interferons are currently in clinical trials for Throat Warts (caused by Papillomavirus), HIV infection, Chronic Myelogenous Leukemia Leukemia, Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma, Colon tumors, Kidney tumors, Bladder Cancer, Malignant Melanoma, Basal Cell Carcinoma and Leishmaniasis. While levels induced by ozone remain safe, interferon levels that are FDA appoved (and in clinical trials) are extremely toxic. 

3. Ozone stimulates the production of Tumor Necrosis Factor. TNF is produced by the body when a tumor is growing. The greater the mass of the tumor the more tumor necrosis factor is produced (up to a point). When a tumor has turned metastatic, cancer cells are breaking off and being carried away by the blood and lymph. This allows the tumor to take up residence elsewhere in the body; or in other words, divide its forces. These lone cancer cells have little chance of growing due to the TNF produced to inhibit the original tumor. When the tumor is removed surgically TNF levels drop dramatically and new tumors emerge from seemingly healthy tissue. 

4. Ozone stimulates the secretion of IL-2. Interluekin-2 is one of the cornerstones of the immune system. It is secreted by T-helpers. In a process known as autostimulation, the IL-2 then binds to a receptor on the T-helper and causes it to produce more IL-2. Its main duty is to induce lymphocytes to differentiate and proliferate, yielding more T-helpers, T-suppressors, cytotoxic T’s, T-delayed’s and T-memory cells. 

5. Ozone kills most bacteria at low concentrations. The metabolism of most bacteria is on average one-seventeenth as efficient as our own. Because of this, most cannot afford to produce disposable anti-oxidant enzymes such as catalase. Very few types of bacteria can live in an environment composed of more than two percent ozone. 

6. Ozone is effective against all types of fungi. This includes systemic Candida albicans, athletes foot, molds, mildews, yeasts and even mushrooms. 

7. Ozone fights viruses in a variety of ways. As discussed above, ozone also goes after the viral particles directly. The part of the virus most sensitive to oxidation is the “reproductive structure”. This is how the virions enter the cell. With this structure inactivated, the virus is essentially “dead”. Cells already infected have a natural weakness to ozone. Due to the metabolic burden of the infection the cells can no longer produce the enzymes necessary to deal with the ozone and repair the cell. 

8. Ozone is antineoplastic. This means that ozone inhibits the growth of new tissue because rapidly dividing cells shift their priorities away from producing the enzymes needed to protect themselves from the ozone. Cancer cells are rapidly dividing cells and are inhibited by ozone. 

9. Ozone oxidizes arterial plaque. It breaks down the nnnn plaque involved in both Arteriosclerosis and Arthrosclerosis. This means ozone has a tendency to clear blockages of large and even smaller vessels. This allows for better tissue oxygenation in deficient organs. 

10. Ozone increases the flexibility and elasticity of red blood cells. When one views a red blood cell under a microscope, it looks like a disc. In the capillaries, where they pick-up (lungs) and release (tissue) oxygen, these discs stretch out into the shape of an oval or umbrella. This aids their passage through the tiny vessels and makes the exchange of gas more efficient. The increase in flexibility of the RBC’s allows oxygen levels to stay elevated for days, even weeks after treatment with ozone. 

11. Ozone accelerates the Citric Acid Cycle. Also known as the Kreb’s Cycle or TCA Cycle, this is a very important step in the glycolisis of carbohydrate for energy. This takes place in the mitochonria of the cell. Most of the energy stored in glucose (sugar) is converted in this pathway. 

12. Ozone makes the anti-oxidant enzyme system more efficient. 

13. Ozone degrades petrochemicals. These chemicals have a potential to place a great burden on the immune system. They also worsen and even cause allergies and are detrimental to your long-term health. 



How Ozone Works with Cancer?

Ozone Cancer Oxygen Therapy - Is It Safe? 



1980 Jan - The German Medical Society for Ozone Therapy commissioned Marie Theresa Jacobs and Prof. Dr. Hergetbegan from the University Kilnikum Giessen and the Institute for Medical Statistics and Documentation of Giessen University to begin an inquiry entitled “Adverse Effects and Typical Complications In Ozone Therapy.” 2,815 questionnaires were sent out to all western German ozone therapists known by the Medical Society for Ozone Therapy (AGO, Arztliche Gesellschaft fur Ozontherapie). 884 went to physicians and 1931 to therapists. 

1980 May - By now, The German Medical Society had collected 1,044 replies, or 37% of the total. The replies that were returned stated 384,775 patients were treated with ozone with a minimum of 5,579,238 applications. The side effect rate observed was only .000005 per application. The report also stated “The majority of adverse effects were caused by ignorance about ozone therapy (operator error)." 

Even with this report, there are still some opponents who warn Ozone Therapy is unsafe. It is therefore wise to seek out an experienced ozone practitioner and to do further research into the pros and cons of this therapy. 


Ozone Cancer Oxygen Therapy - Clinical Studies / Research 

1. In 1980 laboratory studies by main stream cancer researchers at Washington University discovered ozone inhibited growth of lung, breast and uterine cancer cells in a dose dependent manner while healthy tissues were not damaged by ozone. Sweet F, Kao M S, Lee S. (Dept of obstetrics and Gynecology, Washington University. School of Medicine, St Louis) and W. Hagar (St Louis Air Pollution Control) publish in, Science Vol 209: 931-933, USA peer reviewed scientific journal, their study: Ozone Selectively Inhibits Human Cancer Cell Growth. They announce, Evidently the mechanisms for defense against ozone damage are impaired in human cancer cells. Cancer cells (lung, breast, uterine and dome trial) showed marked dose-dependent growth inhibition in o3 at .3 and .5 parts per million while the normal cells were not affected. 

2. One of the first reports of successful cancer treatment with ozone using actual patients was reported, as mentioned above, by the German Dr Joachim Varro at the Sixth World Ozone Conference in 1983 and published in Medical Applications of Ozone (Ed. Julius LaRaus, Norwalk, Conn. pp 94-5). Dr Varro reported that patients experienced increased appetite, greater strength, higher rates of physical activity and reduction in pain. He stated that patients were 'free of metastases and tumour relapses for remarkably long periods of time; survival time could be prolonged, far exceeding the usual dubious prognoses, even in cases of inoperability, radiation resistance, or chemotherapy non-tolerance, and with improved quality of life. Most patients who had undergone the combination therapy shortly after surgery and radiation could return full time to their occupations.' 

3. In 1990 pre-clinical French studies reported ozone enhanced the treatment of chemo resistant tumors and seemed to act adjunctively to chemotherapy in tumors derived from the colon and breast. 

4. To explore the suspicion that anti-cancer effects of ozone are due in part to its ability to induce release of tumour necrosis factor (TNF), Italian researchers at the University of Siena measured ozonated blood and observed that most TNF was released immediately after ozonation took place. (L Paulesu et al. Lymphokine and Cytokine Res. 1991;10(5):409-12). 

5. In 2004 Oxford University reported of a Spanish cancer research institutes human trial of ozone therapy. Involving 19 patients with incurable head and neck tumors receiving radiotherapy and tegafur, plus either chemotherapy (12 patients) or ozone therapy (7 patients). Those receiving ozone intravenously during radiotherapy where on average 10 years older and their tumors significantly more abundant and progressed than the chemotherapy group. But on average the ozone group survived slightly longer than those receiving chemotherapy. They conclude these results warrant further researcher of ozone as a treatment for cancer. 

6. Human trials at the Department of Oncology, Nizhni Novgorod State Medical in Russia report benefits of complimentary ozone treatment and with regards to drug complications. Female researchers at the same institute also report “We have followed up on 52 women with breast cancer, 32 patients along with cytostatic therapy have undergone a course of ozone therapy. 20 women were on only conventional polychemotherapy. The groups were compatible according to age, stage of the disease and accompanying pathology. Involvement of ozone therapy diminished the incidence and degree of cytostatics toxical side effects, improve their life quality and immunological parameters and significally increase the activity of antioxidant defence system”. 

7. February 28 2008 Marburg Germany - Researchers at the Phillips University Marburg and the University Hospital Giessen and Marburg Germany applied ozone-oxygen peritoneal insufflation to the treatment of rabbit squamous cell carcinomas. This therapy resulted in complete remission of the cancers. Ozone administration has long been known to inhibit the growth of various carcinoma cells in vitro. This study demonstrates ozone’s effectiveness and safety in an in vivo animal model. The study’s data suggests that ”the intraperitoneal application of a medical O3/O gas mixture appears to stimulate the body’s own anti-tumorous immuno-surveillance.” Gerard Sunnen M.D. president of Ozonics International LLC states “If indeed as shown in previous studies internal ozone administration bolsters immune system parameters such as cytokine and NK cell activation this could imply new treatment considerations not only for cancers but also for infectious diseases.” 




Peer Studies: 

Dr. Sweet, et al., published in Science, a peer reviewed scientific journal - his study showing “Ozone Selectively Inhibits Human Cancer Cell Growth.” 



4. 1980 Aug 22nd Sweet F, Kao M S, Lee S-CD (Dept of obstetrics and Gynaecology, WA Univ. School of Medicine, St Louis, Mo) and W. Hagar (St Louis Air Pollution Control) publish in, Science Vol. 209: 931-933, USA peer reviewed scientific journal, their study: O3 Selectively Inhibits Human Cancer Cell Growth. 

1991 Oct 1, The peer reviewed JOURNAL OF HAEMATOLOGY published the ozone\HIV work of M.D. Wells, Latino, Galvachin, and Poiesz. Their article: Inactivation Of HIV Type 1 by O3 In Vitro appears in Blood Journal, Volume 78 Number 7, Oct 11, 1991, pg. 1882 describing the research coordinated by Dr. Bernard Poiesz from Syracuse St. Univ. of NY Research Hospital. 

They performed 15 replications of one study that interfaced it with HIV infected factor 8 blood. It completely removed the HIV virus 97 to 100 percent of the time, yet was non-toxic to normal blood components. Ed McCabe announced this study back in 1988, in his Oxygen Therapy book. 




Peer Reviews: 

Wright DT. Ozone stimulates release of platelet activating factor and activates phospholipases in guinea pig tracheal epithelial cells in primary culture. Toxicology and applied Pharmacology 1994;127: 27-36. 
Victorin K. Review of genotoxicity of ozone. Mutation Research 1992; 277: 221-238. 
McBride DE, Koenig JQ, Luchtel DL, Williams PV, Henderson WR. Inflammatory effects of ozone in the upper airways of subjects with asthma. Am J Respir Crit Care Med 1994; 149:1192-1197. 
Morton L. Use of human lung tissue for studies of structural changes associated with chronic ozone exposure: Opportunities and critical issues. Environ Health Persp Supp 1993; (102)Supp.4: 208-213. 
Madden MC, Eling TE, Dailey LA, Friedman M. The effect of ozone exposure on rat alveolar macrophage arachidonic acid metabolism. Exp Lung Res 1991;17:47-63. 
Doelman CJ. Reactive oxygen species and airway. Amsterdam: Febodruk Ed. 1991:7. 
Boorman GA. Ozone and ozone-4 (N-nitrosomethylamino-1-3(3-pyridyl)-1-butanone in Fisher-344/N rats. Tox and Pathol 1994;(22)5: 545-553. 
Cajigas A, Mitchell G, Beam C, Steinberg JJ. Ozonation of DNA forms adducts: A 32P-DNA labeling and Thin-Layer Chromatography technique to measure DNA environmental biomarkers. Arch of Environ Health 1994; (49)1: 25-36. 
Schulz S. Anticarcinogenic effect of inhaled ozone/oxygen in urethan-treated NMRI-mice. Proceedings Ninth Ozone World Congress, New York 1989: 69-76. 
Plopper CG, Duan X, Buckpitt AR, Pinkerton KE. Dose-dependent tolerance to ozone. IV. Site-specific elevation in antioxidant enzymes in the lung of rats exposed for 90 days or 20 months. Toxicol Appl Pharmacol 1994;127: 124-131. 
Duan X, Buckpitt AR, Plopper CG. Variation in antioxidant enzyme activities in anatomic subcompartments within rat and rhesus monkey lung. Toxicol Appl Pharmacol 1993;123: 73-82. 
van der Wal WA, van Bree L, Marra L, Rombout PJ. Attenuation of acute lung injury by ozone inhalation. The effect of low level pre-exposure. Toxicol Lett 1994; (72)1-3: 291-298. 
Muñoz A. Design and analysis of studies of the health effects of ozone. Environ Health Persp Supp 1993; (101)Supp.4: 231-235. 
Rilling SH. The basic clinic applications of ozone therapy. OzoNachrichten 1985; Heft 1/2: 7-17. 
Viebahn R. The use of ozone in Medicine. 2nd. Rev. Germany: Haugh Pub Ed., 1994: 7, 22, 100. 
Rilling SH. 30 years of ozone-oxygen therapy: A historical perspective. Proceedings Eleventh Ozone World Congress. Ozone in Medicine. San Francisco 1993: M-1-3 to M-1-6. 
Bocci V. Ozone therapy today. Proceedings 12th World Congress of the International Ozone Association. Ozone in Medicine. Lille, France 1995: 13-27. 
Gabrielson EW, Yu XY, SpannhakeWE. Comparison of the toxic effects of hydrogen peroxide and ozone on cultured human bronchial epithelial cells. Env Health Persp 1994; (102)11: 972-974. 
Pryor WA, Uppu RM. A kinetic model for the competitive reactions of ozone with amino acid residues in proteins in reverse micelles. The J of Biolog Chem 1993; (268) 5: 3120-3126. 
Viebahn, R.: The biochemical process underlying ozone therapy. OzoNachrichten 1985; Heft 1/2: 18-22. 
Bocci V. Ozonization of blood for the therapy of viral diseases and immunodeficiencies. A hypothesis. Medical Hypotheses 1992;39: 30-34. 
Bocci V. Autohemotherapy after treatment of blood with ozone. A reappraisal. The J of Intern Med Res 1994; 22:131-144. 
Bocci V. A reasonable approach for the treatment of HIV infection in the early phase with ozonetherapy (autohemotherapy). How "inflammatory" cytokines may have a therapeutic role. Mediators of inflammation 1994;3: 315-321. 
Carpendale MT, Griffiss J. Is there a role for medical ozone in the treatment of HIV and associated infections? Proceedings Ozone in Medicine. Eleventh Ozone World Congress. San Francisco 1993: m-1-32 to m-1-45. 
Menéndez S, Iglesias O, Bidot C, Puga A, Carballo A. Application of ozone therapy in children with humoral immunity deficiency. Proccedings 12th World Congress of the International Ozone Association. Ozone in Medicine. Lille, France1995: 271-274. 
Basabe E, Menéndez S, Segarra F, Ponce de León M. Ozone therapy like a favoring element in the rehabilitation of children with hearing loss. Proccedings 12th World Congress of the International Ozone Association. Ozone in Medicine. Lille, France, 1995: 275-278. 
Jacobs MT. Zwischenfalle und typische komplikationen in der Ozon-saverstoff-therapie. Atti Congresso sull'ozono. Baden-Baden 1981; (11)20: 5-6. 
Díaz S, Menéndez S, Eng L, Fernández I. No increase in sister chromatid exchanges and micronuclei frequencies in human lymphocytes exposed to ozone in vitro. Proceedings 12th World Congress of the International Ozone Association. Ozone in Medicine. Lille, France 1995: 43-51. 





Medical Books for people who want to learn something valuable in life: 


Oxygen Healing Therapies : For Optimum Health & Vitality Bio-Oxidative Therapies for Treating Immune Disorders : Candida, Cancer, Heart, Skin, Circul by Nathaniel Altman, Charles H. Farr 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Oxygen Therapies : A New Way of Approaching Disease (Energy Publications Alternatives , No Oti) by Ed McCabe, Betsy Bullard (Illustrator) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Hydrogen Peroxide : Medical Miracle by William Campbell, M.D. Douglass, William E. Campbell 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

The Use of Ozone in Medicine by Dr. S. Rilling, MD, and R.Viebahn, PhD. 
The Use of Ozone in Medicine : A Practical Handbook by Renate Viebahn 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Oxygen Healing Therapies: For Optimum Health and Vitality by Nathaniel Altman 



What Is Ozone Therapy?
(Written For The Hartford CT AIDS Project) By Ed McCabe , 
Author of The classic bestseller "Oxygen Therapies" And the new hit "O3 vs. AIDS " 

All Rights Reserved and Copyright 2000 by Ed McCabe

PLEASE ONLY WORK WITH COMPETENTLY TRAINED HEALTHCARE PROFESSIONALS WHO ARE REAL OZONE SPECIALISTS SKILLED IN THE OXIDATIVE MODALITIES. 

IN AMERICA, OZONE THERAPY IS ONLY TAUGHT PRIVATELY, OR IN NATUROPATHIC SCHOOLS, SO YOUR DOCTOR MAY BE UNTRAINED. THEREFORE, HE WON'T HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT WHEN YOU ASK ABOUT OZONE, AND MAY REACT LESS THAN POSITIVE. SO IF YOU ARE SEEKING OPINIONS, ALWAYS ASK YOUR PROFESSIONAL WHAT REAL WORLD ACTUAL EXPERIENCE HE HAS WITH THE THERAPIES, ESPECIALLY IF HE GIVES A NEGATIVE OPINION. A NEGATIVE OPINION WITHOUT FACTS TO BACK IT UP DOES YOU A REAL DISSERVICE. OVER 7,000 MD's IN EUROPE ARE USING OZONE THERAPY AS YOU READ THIS, BUT NORTH AMERICAN DOCTORS REMAIN WOEFULLY UNINFORMED. 

- Ed McCabe 

What is 'Ozone Therapy' ? 

It's so simple it befuddles the great minds. Unlike healthy human cells that love oxygen, the disease causing viruses, bacteria, fungi, and parasites - including HIV & cancer virons, arthritis microbes, and others - like most primitive lower life forms, are almost all anaerobic . 

That means these microbes cannot live in oxygen. Therefore, what would happen to these anaerobic viruses and bacteria if they were to be completely surrounded with a very energetic form of pure oxygen for a long time ? What if enough of this special form of oxygen/ozone was to be slowly and harmlessly introduced into the body daily, over the course of a few months, by bypassing the lungs, and yet eventually saturating all the bodily fluids and every cell with it? Wouldn’t the disease causing microbes that can't live in oxygen cease to exist? 

All 30 or so oxygen therapies, including ozone, work because they flood the body with Nature's single oxygen atoms. Singlet oxygen and its by-products are very energetic oxidizers - they "burn up" waste products, pollution, and microbes. They can’t protect themselves because they are either inert, or lower life forms. 

Normal body cells protect themselves from the oxidizing effects of oxygen by naturally producing their own protective antioxidant coatings. 

We are 66% water. Most European and many American cities purify their municipal drinking water by bubbling ozone through it to kill all the bacteria and viruses, etc. See Inactivation Kinetics of Viruses and Bacteria by use of Ozone, by E. Katzenelson, et. al., American Water Works Society, 1974 . 

Most bottled water in the U.S. goes through the same ozone purification methods. Since your body is two-thirds water (we are internally permeated with fluids), the same purification principals would directly apply to us. Ozone is simply infused through your personal body liquids to sterilize and purify them. 

This method has been successfully applied to the human body by knowledgeable doctors treating diseased persons for over 100 years. It's simple. Our natural intake of oxygen from food, air, & water is the way Nature intended us to keep healthy and clean by naturally oxidizing away the microbes and toxins. Unfortunately, due to human ego and greed, mankind has polluted the eco-system, cut down the rainforests, and ruined the oceans, the two sources of where the oxygen all comes from. So because we are all oxygen deficient, our bodies can no longer take out (oxidize) the trash. Even the ozone layer above us that protects us from ultraviolet rays is born when the rainforests make the oxygen that eventually turns into ozone. The removal of our planet's oxygen generating forests, and atomic bomb testing rendering the natural oxygen isotopic and unable to turn into ozone, is directly relating to the "mysterious" holes in the ozone layer. 

I have witnessed hundreds of AIDS and other patients receiving ozone infusion therapy. When they start out their blood is filthy, diseased, and so empty of oxygen that it is almost black in color from the filth. Keep putting the ozone into them for a while, and the blood turns back to a bright cherry red color, full of life giving oxygen and clean . Human ego is presently preventing us from exploring ozone's use in US medicine without great difficulty. For example, In New York City it is illegal to say any therapy helps AIDS. This law has been used as an excuse to shut down experimental ozone clinical trials in progress before they could produce the documentation. There is plenty of documentation already around in major journals. 
See Ed McCabe's "O3 vs. AIDS " for hundreds of medical references. 

50+ years of Ozone application methods 

Extracorporeal recirculatory autohemo perfusion . Blood out of one arm, ozonated, sterilized and filtered outside the body, and pumped continuously back into the other arm. The best. 

IV slow injections of the O3 gas - no air, just pure medical grade oxygen turned into medical grade ozone – into prone patients. 27 mcg/ml3 concentration. Air bubbles? No nitrogen, no nitrogen (air) embolisms. 

Autohemotherapy - withdrawing 600 ml of blood and re-infusiing it into the body after putting ozone into it. 

Ozone bagging - every body part except the head in a bag full of O3 for up to two hours. 

Ozone rectal insufflation - average 1 1/2 liters of 27mcg/ml O3 gas into colon. 

Ozone vaginal insufflation - average 5 minutes of insufflating body cavity. 

Ozone ear insufflation - average 5 minutes of letting O3 fall into ear cavities.

Ozone air purification - low levels of ozone sterilize and rejuvenate the room air. O3 in LOW doses cleans the lungs and blood. 

Ozone charged drinking water – Bubble O3 into water which must be imbibed immediately while the O3 is still in the glass. There are over 3,000 medical references in the German literature showing ozone's use in over 50 years of application to humans by way of millions of dosages. The International Ozone Association and the ozone machine manufacturers report over 7,000 M.D.'s in Europe using medical ozone safely and effectively, some for more than 40 years, yet for the past 15 years, the FDA has prevented formal human testing or any ozone generating device approvals. 

I have seen people sero-convert to HIV PCR negative, and even more importantly, lose all secondary infections from being on ozone. BUT they stuck to a full protocol - getting it daily, IV, the right dosage, and the right concentrations, and combining it with other significant modalities. People who have never tried it, or only just "dabbled" in it, end up being the only nay sayers. Go ahead and ask anyone who is disrespecting ozone - Ask them, did you work up to using at least 150cc (not the starting dosage) of 27-42 mcg/ml concentration strength of only pure medical ozone gas? Was it once or twice a day, every single day, for four to six weeks? Was the ozone delivered IV or better? If they say it's dangerous, or ineffective, they're doing it wrong! 99% of the many successful people that I have interviewed - and written or spoken about - have received ozone only this proper way. And none were hurt. - see below on the 5 1/2 million dosage German study showing ozone to be completely safe. Those that use ozone continue to come back for more because they live the benefits within their own bodies. The German Medical Society has published that 384,775 patients were treated with ozone with a minimum of 5,579,238 applications and the side effect rate observed was only .000005 per application! No medicine has anywhere near this low of a side effect rate! Outrageously safe when applied correctly. The report also stated "The majority of adverse effects were caused by ignorance about ozone therapy (operator error)." The University of Innsbruck's Forensic Institute published Dr. Zacob's dissertation quoting this in The Empirical Medical Acts of Germany.

----------


## nbhadja

BUMP BUMP BUMP- The FDA has done everything in its power to help the pharmecutical companies and suppress Ozone therapy. Most people in America do not even know what it is.

http://www.familyhealthnews.com/arti...ed-mccabe.html

"For example, In New York City it is illegal to say any therapy helps AIDS.

This law has been used as an excuse to shut down experimental ozone clinical trials in progress before they could produce the documentation. There is plenty of documentation already around in major journals. See Ed McCabe's "O3 vs. AIDS" for proof. "

"Ozone therapy was accepted medicine in the USA from at least 1880 until 1932, a period of fifty-two years. "

"In 1929, a book called "Ozone and Its Therapeutic Action" was published in the USA. It listed 114 diseases and how to treat them with ozone. Its authors were the heads of leading American hospitals."

" In 1933, the American Medical Association (AMA), headed up by M. Fishbein, set out to eliminate in the USA all medical treatments that were competitive to drug therapy. The suppression of the use of ozone therapy by doctors in the USA began then, and continues to this day, except in thirteen states, where currently doctors are protected by state laws.

[See below for a list of the 13 states]

At the behest of the AMA, the FDA began seizing ozone generators in the 1940s.

So now you know, very briefly, the generally unknown history of ozone therapy in the USA.

Since 1933, the AMA and the FDA have done everything in their power to prevent ozone therapy from being used or even known about, in order to protect the profits of the pharmaceutical industry and promote the practices of the membership of the AMA.

These days, the FDA and the giant pharmaceuticals have interlocking directorships. (People are working, and taking money, from both sides, while still supposedly maintaining their impartiality - Dennis)"

----------


## dannno

That's probably because the virus is 'inactive' to begin with.

----------


## nbhadja

> That's probably because the virus is 'inactive' to begin with.


No, it is active. If it was inactive it would not be a problem. 

The FDA is a terrorist organization for the way they eliminated all knowledge about Ozone therapy in the US and ban it from being practiced. 

Those morons release anti cancer drugs that are so toxic  that it kills many people, yet they harp about the ozone therapy not having enough research on it (which is pure BS as it is used a lot in Europe).

----------


## dannno

> No, it is active. If it was inactive it would not be a problem. 
> 
> The FDA is a terrorist organization for the way they eliminated all knowledge about Ozone therapy in the US and ban it from being practiced. 
> 
> Those morons release anti cancer drugs that are so toxic  that it kills many people


You should look into AZT, because Dr. Duesberg of the University of California at Berkeley believes that is what was killing many of the early patients diagnosed with HIV. The newer drugs are less toxic, therefore patients with HIV are now living longer. People who don't understand what is happening will point to studies that show the drugs are  getting better which only furthers my point, and you cannot point to any studies that would give true integrity to the position that HIV actually causes AIDS. Dr. Duesberg does not believe that HIV causes AIDS, and he has specialized in retro-viruses his entire life. Many other conditions can cause AIDS, including drug use, malnutrition and a specific disease that occasionally is seen and is a result of anal sex and is completely treatable. There are a lot of people who have HIV and never know it and lead completely normal lives in good health. In fact the virus has been around for a long time and there are probably a lot of old people who have had HIV since the early part of the last century. The occurrences of HIV since they have begun testing for it have increased with the increase in testing. There's much more to the subject. It is outlined pretty well in the film  Deconstructing the Myth of AIDS as well as Peter Duesberg's books.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoxCtYBXNpc

----------


## idiom

How would Ozone Therapy 'cure' a retro-virus? It can contain its effects, but living with a continuous ozone drip for the rest of your life would be deleterious.

Sounds like it might be a fun alternate to irradiating your self when dealing with cancer though.

----------


## zach

> Despite the importance of the results which would indicate that simple ozonation of the blood supply would render it free of HIV, as well as herpes, hepatitis and other viruses the Canadian findings received little notice in the North American press.


We're never told anything that's good for us.

----------


## nbhadja

> How would Ozone Therapy 'cure' a retro-virus? It can contain its effects, but living with a continuous ozone drip for the rest of your life would be deleterious.
> 
> Sounds like it might be a fun alternate to irradiating your self when dealing with cancer though.


Actually it works extremely well and it has only benefits. It is widely used outside of the US.

It shuts down the virus , cancer cells etc because the blood becomes so oxygen rich those cells hate it.

----------


## Magicman

http://www.scribd.com/doc/8788977/Oz...ims-in-Germany



Here is a great article everyone. This you can send and is more legible.

----------


## Magicman

> Actually it works extremely well and it has only benefits. It is widely used outside of the US.
> 
> It shuts down the virus , cancer cells etc because the blood becomes so oxygen rich those cells hate it.



Great video to watch about Ozone Therapy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zzBEtR91OQ


I have read articles from German Doctors that are trying hard to put this information to U.S. medical studies and get rejected so their leaking out information. It seems like the U.S. system is so far down the path with pharmaceuticals that the U.S. Medical Board is suppressing this information because it would cut their profit potentials and it's safe and extremely effective.




Oxygen therapy is a form of treatment that uses oxygen to heal various disease conditions and strengthen the immune system. Hyperbaric oxygen therapy (HBO) is a mainstream treatment that involves placing the patient in a pressurized chamber with pure oxygen (O2). Bio-oxidative therapies are alternative treatment approaches that emphasize increasing the oxygen content of the blood through proper breathing and diet, together with the use of ozone and/or hydrogen peroxide in the treatment of specific diseases or weakened immune systems. Ozone therapy is considered a mainstream form of medical treatment in _Germany, Austria, Switzerland, France, and Russia._

HBO therapy is used to reverse conditions or processes caused by inadequate oxygen in the body (e. g., asthma, carbon monoxide poisoning, smoke inhalation, decompression sickness, and mountain sickness) or to speed up the healing of injuries or infections by increasing the amount of oxygen in body tissues.

For this type of treatment, the patient is placed in a pressurized chamber and breathes pure oxygen either circulating within the chamber itself or through a mask or tube. Patients being treated for carbon monoxide or smoke inhalation poisoning receive oxygen through a tight-fitting aviator or anesthesia mask. The length of time in the oxygen chamber, the degree of pressurization, and the number of treatments depend on the condition being treated. For example, decompression sickness from diving accidents may require up to two weeks of oxygen treatment. Patients with osteomyelitis may require as many as 40-60treatments. Treatment sessions for most conditions are 90 minutes, with one or two five-minute "air breaks" at 20-minute or half-hour intervals.

Risks associated with hyperbaric oxygen treatment include seizures, irritation of the inner ear, numbness in the fingers, and temporary changes in the lens of the eye. In rare cases, HBO causes inflammation of the optic nerve thatmay lead to blindness.

Bio-oxidative therapies are used to treat conditions ranging from AIDS, cancer, and cardiovascular diseases to acne, dental surgery, allergies, arthritis,and herpes infections. Ozone therapy and hydrogen peroxide therapy are usedto treat a variety of diseases. Ozone and hydrogen peroxide are thought to inhibit tumor growth, kill viruses, stimulate the production of disease-fighting white blood cells, and improve the efficiency of oxygen transfer from the blood to body tissues.

Ozone can be administered in various ways. Mixtures of ozone and oxygen may be injected into muscle or introduced into the rectum. Doctors in Germany and Russia inject ozonated water into patients' joints to treat arthritis, rheumatism, and other joint diseases. Ozonated water is also used to cleanse or disinfect wounds, burns and skin infections and to treat the mouth after dentalsurgery. Ozone-treated oils are used to treat fungal infections, insect bitesand stings, acne, and similar skin problems. Slow-healing wounds are sometimes treated by pumping a mixture of ozone and oxygen into an airtight bag surrounding the area to be treated. The mixture is absorbed into body tissues through the skin. A method called autohemotherapy is used in Cuba to treat HIV infection, herpes, arthritis, and cancer. It involves removing 10-50 mL of a patient's blood, treating it with a mixture of ozone and oxygen, and then reinjecting or reinfusing it into the patient.

Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) is a colorless liquid that mixes easily with water. Weak solutions of hydrogen peroxide are given intravenously for treatment of pneumonia, or influenza, and certain chronic diseases.Intravenous infusions of hydrogen peroxide also appear to help the immune system by stimulating production of white blood cells. Hydrogen peroxide solutions can also be injected directly into joints and soft-tissue to treat arthritis and other inflammatory conditions.

----------


## Magicman

* Ozone Therapy: The Science Behind the Scandal*

AIDS NEWS SERVICE
Michael Howe, MSLS, Editor
AIDS Information Center
VA Medical Center, San Francisco
(415) 221-4810 ext 3305
April 15, 1994

OZONE THERAPY (Part I)

Ozone therapy, involving doses of the reactive oxygen gas, has long been in Europe a popular alternative treatment for a variety of ailments. While health authorities chide practitioners for using this "unproven" therapy, reports continue to describe favorable results. Scientists also continue to investigate the potential of ozone therapy to eliminate disease-causing organisms from the bloodstream. In the mid-1980s, German researchers began using a process called autohemotherapy to test the use of ozone on blood infected with HIV and hepatitis B and, in 1986, a biotech company called Medizone International was created to follow up on the approach.

Since then, Canadian and American scientists have confirmed ozone's direct antiviral effects, and its ability to boost key parts of the immune system. Last May, a Canadian study reported that ozone completely inactivated SIV, the simian equivalent of HIV, in monkey blood. The implications for safeguarding the blood supply are clear, although the therapeutic potential is not. Nevertheless, according to Medizone, preliminary trials are being conducted at five centers in Italy using an ozone/oxygen mix to treat patients with HIV and hepatitis B. A great deal of research remains to be performed on ozone, but advocates predict that because ozone cannot be patented, it will not attract financial backing for the scientific studies needed to win FDA approval. Longevity (04/94) Vol. 6, No. 5, P. 54.

Frankum B. Katelaris CH. Ozone Therapy in AIDS--Truly Innocuous? [letter]. Med J Aust. 1993 Oct 4;159(7):493.

Carpendale MT. Freeberg J. Griffiss JM. Does Ozone Alleviate AIDS Diarrhea? J Clin Gastroenterol. 1993 Sep;17(2):142-5.

Five patients with acquired immune deficiency syndrome (AIDS) or AIDS-related complex (ARC) and intractable diarrhea were treated with daily colonic insufflations of medical ozone (oxygen/ozone mixture) for 21-28 days. The daily dose of ozone (O3) ranged from 2.7 to 30 mg. Three of the four patients whose diarrhea was of unknown etiology experienced complete resolution, and one patient had marked improvement. The fifth patient, whose diarrhea was due to Cryptosporidium, experienced no change. No consistent change in the absolute number of helper (CD4) or suppressor (CD8) lymphocytes was detected, and no obvious changes were seen in the PO2 or the results of routine hematologic and blood chemistry studies. Patients had mild to moderate local discomfort during ozone administration early in the course of treatment, but no adverse systemic effects were observed. The results of this series suggest that medical ozone administered by rectal insufflation is simple, safe, and effective. Should this simple treatment be used routinely to treat chronic intractable ARC/AIDS diarrhea?

Carpendale MT. Griffiss J. Is There a Role for Medical Ozone in the Treatment of HIV and Associated Infections? In: Ozone in Medicine. Proceedings of the Eleventh Ozone World Congress, August 29-September 3, 1993, San Francisco, CA. PP. M-1-32-M-1- 45. International Ozone Association, Pan American Committee, 31 Strawberry Hill Ave., Stanford, CT 06902-2608.

Medical Oxone inactivates many pathogenic viruses including HIV in vitro. Pilot studies in man suggest positive benefits in the early stages of HIV infection (t-4 cells greater thanf 400).

These include incrased T4 and T8 cells, normalizing of T4:T8 ratio, and a general feeling of wellbeing and minimal evidence of infection. Improvement also occurs in AIDS patients (T4 cells less than 200) but less evidence of T4 cell resurgence. These studies indicate that at least in vitro there is a good safety margin between the ozone dose required to inactivate HIV and the earliest suggestion of suppression of lymhocytes. In fact, the lymphocytes are being stimulated at doses that completely inactivates HIV. More work needs to be done to clarify the most effective dosage and means of treating HIV infections with medical ozone.

LoLordo, Ann. AIDS Treatment Documentary Premieres Amidst Controversy. PR Newswire, San Francisco, 08/30/93.

The medical world [criticized] a documentary about an unapproved medical treatment called ozone therapy, which may allegedly deter cancer and AIDS. Canadian filmmaker Geoffrey Rogers' "Ozone and the Politics of Medicine" [described] a potential breakthrough drug that is dismissed by health officials, although millions of patients in Europe have already used it. Rogers [included] scientific evidence that ozone can inhibit cancer cells and inactivate viruses. A recent study by the Canadian military and the International Red Cross discovered that monkeys injected with blood plasma tainted with SIV, the primate equivalent of the AIDS virus, died within two weeks. Monkeys receiving ozone injections, however, remained healthy and were not infected. The Food and Drug Administration has condemned ozone therapy, and even labeled its use as health care fraud. The drug gained national attention [in July, 1993] when the famous New York doctor Robert Atkins lost his medical license over a complaint about the use of ozone therapy. Dr. Atkins' license was subsequently reinstated.

Wolfstadter HD. Sacher J. Hopfenmuller W. Stange R. Retrospective Benefit Following Individualized Naturopathic Therapy in HIV-patients at Different Stages. Int Conf AIDS. 1992 Jul 19-24;8(3):147 (abstract no. PuB 7588).

OBJECTIVE: To assess the long-term efficacy and benefit of a complementary treatment regimen, we investigated on laboratory findings and clinical outcome in a cohort of 175 out-patients (CDC II-IV E) successively treated since 1986. METHODS AND PATIENTS: The therapeutic regimen comprised autologous ozone transfusions, homeopathy, phytotherapy, therapy with enzymes, mineral-, vitamin- and trace element substitution, nutritional management, correction of intestinal dysbacteria and psychophysical means, set up on an individualized basis. No conventional antiviral therapy was given. Patients (all male homosexuals) were divided into 5 groups (Gr. I-V) according to their CD4 lymphocyte counts at entry into therapy (Gr.I n = 22, CD4 0-50; Gr. II n = 12, CD4 51-100; Gr. III n = 17, CD4 101- 200; Gr. IV n = 81, CD4 201-500; Gr. V n = 53, CD4 greater than 500 [/microliters]) and 15 hematological and biochemical parameters were evaluated with individual regression analysis according to the length of observation of patients (min. obs.time in Gr. I-III 3 months, min. obs.time in Gr. IV and V 6 months). Moreover we studied the incidence and severity of opportunistic infections and overall QOL during the observed period. RESULTS: Patients in Gr. I presented a median loss of CD4 lymphocytes per month of 0.54 cells/microliters(range -42.0 to 4.50, median obs.time 8 months), Gr. II median loss 3.65 cells/microliters (range -5.9 to 8.8, median obs.time 10.5 mo.), Gr. III median loss 4.98 cells/microliters (range -13.5 to 11.0, median obs.time 16.8 mo.). In Gr. V, apparently due to the earlier stage of disease, no clear statistical trend of helper- cell deterioration could be observed. Patients in Gr. IV, with an approved indication for antiviral therapy, presented a median loss of CD4-cells of 4.47/microliters (range -17.2 to 37.5, median obs.time was 25.4 mo.).

Compared to CD4 lymphocyte deterioration given in the literature for patients under antiviral therapy, 52% of our patients in Gr. IV exceeded these values, while 24.6% remained below. No substantial adverse events or side effects accompanied the therapies, thus we found QOL generally increased. CONCLUSIONS: Our results suggest that patient performance under a combined and individualized naturopathic regimen might be to some extend improved with respect to data collected from cohorts in the literature. Further investigation including controlled clinical trials on different aspects of the single therapies is necessary.

Brown, David. A New Look at Alternative Therapies. Washington Post (Health), 06/23/92, P. 8.

The National Institutes of Health will soon examine alternative therapies more closely because of the possible efficacy of the treatments. John C. Pittman, a physician in Raleigh, N.C., discontinued his ozone gas therapy for AIDS patients after the North Carolina Board of Medical Examiners told him they were looking into his controversial practices. However, an advisory board at the NIH last week expressed interest in Pittman's work and requested more information on his claim that three out of 25 patients with HIV had overcome the virus after having the highly reactive gas inserted into their blood. Ed McCabe, author of a book on unconventional uses of oxygen, also told an NIH panel how ozone treatment had significantly improved the conditions of 300 HIV-positive patients. In ozone therapy, a blood sample can be treated with the gas and returned to the patient, or a small volume of gas can be inserted directly into the vein. Advocates say the procedure should be done twice daily for three weeks to treat HIV infection. The Office for the Study of Unconventional Medical Practices, established after the 1992 federal budget requested that NIH spend at least $2 million on such an effort, will attempt to determine which treatments may be promising and can be tested in conventional experiments.

Hooker MH. Gazzard BG. Ozone-Treated Blood in the Treatment of HIV Infection [letter; comment]. AIDS. 1992 Jan;6(1):131.

Carpendale MT. Freeberg JK. Ozone Inactivates HIV at Noncytotoxic Concentrations. Antiviral Res. 1991 Oct;16(3):281- 92.

The inactivation of human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) and cytotoxic properties of ozone-treated serum and serum- supplemented media were examined. The titer of HIV suspensions in human serum was reduced in a dose-dependent manner when treated with total reacted ozone concentrations at a range of 0.5 to 3.5 micrograms/ml-1. Complete inactivation of HIV suspensions was achieved by 4.0 micrograms/ml-1 of ozone in the presence or absence of H-9 cells. In contrast, cellular metabolism, as measured by MTT dye cleavage, and DNA replication, as measured by BUdR incorporation, were enhanced in H-9 cells grown in media treated with quantities of ozone that completely inactivate HIV. The permissively HIV-infected cell line HXB/H-9 was cultured in ozone-treated media for six days with culture supernatants being sampled and assayed on alternate days for HIV p24 core protein. HIV p24 was reduced in all treated cultures compared to control cultures, with an average reduction of 46% [p24].

Wells KH. Latino J. Gavalchin J. Poiesz BJ. Inactivation of Human Immunodeficiency Virus Type 1 by Ozone in vitro. Blood. 1991 Oct 1;78(7):1882-90.

A device was designed to deliver a constant source of given concentrations of ozone to fluids containing human immunodeficiency virus type 1 (HIV-1). Ozone was found to inactivate HIV-1 virions in a dose-dependent manner. Greater than 11 log inactivation was achieved within 2 hours at a concentration of 1,200 ppm ozone. Similar concentrations of ozone had minimal effect on factor VIII activity in both plasma and immunoaffinity-purified preparations of factor VIII treated for the same time period. The data indicate that the antiviral effects of ozone include viral particle disruption, reverse transcriptase inactivation, and/or a perturbation of the ability of the virus to bind to its receptor on target cells. Ozone treatment offers promise as a means to inactivate human retroviruses in human body fluids and blood product preparations.

Garber GE. Cameron DW. Hawley-Foss N. Greenway D. Shannon ME. The Use of Ozone-Treated Blood in the Therapy of HIV I=fection and Immune Disease: A Pilot Study of Safety and Efficacy [see comments]. AIDS. 1991 Aug;5(8):981-4.

The use of ozone therapy is reported to be effective in a variety of viral illnesses, including HIV disease. We performed a phase I study of ozone blood treatments in 10 patients in whom no significant toxicity was observed. Three patients with moderate immunodeficiency showed improvement in surrogate markers of HIV-associated immune disease. A phase II controlled and randomized double-blinded study was initiated comparing reinjection of ozone-treated blood, and reinjection of unprocessed blood for 8 weeks, followed by a 4-week observation period. Ozone had no significant effect on hematologic, biochemical or clinical toxicity when compared with placebo. CD4 cell count, interleukin-2, gamma- interferon, beta 2- microglobulin, neopterin and p24 antigen were also unaffected by both treatment arms. In conclusion, ozone therapy does not enhance parameters of immune activation nor does it diminish measureable p24 antigen in HIV-infected individuals.

Mayer C. Soyka. Naber D. [Paranoid hallucinatory psychoses in an HIV infected patient on ozone therapy]. Nervenarzt. 1991 Mar;62(3):194-7.

Roder W. Muller WE. Merz H. [Is Ozone Suitable for Sterilization of HIV infected Bones?] Unfallchirurg. 1991 Jan;94(1):50-1.

HIV infection can be transferred by blood, blood products and organ transplantation. In traumatic surgery allogeneic bone transplantation is commonly used for reconstruction in severe bone injuries. This technique has been abandoned since the appearance of reports of infections with HIV. In an experimental in vitro study we showed that ozone treatment cannot inactivate HIV in bone for transplantation.

Wagner K. Mayers D. Toro L. Baker JR Jr. The Effect of Ozone (03) on Lymphocyte Populations in Normal and HIV1-Infected Blood. Int Conf AIDS. 1989 Jun 4-9;5:656 (abstract no. C.587).

OBJECTIVE: Measure the effect of varying 03 concentrations on lymphocytes in whole blood from an uninfected and a Walter Reed Stage 2 HIV1 patient. METHODS: Heparinized whole blood samples were exposed in triplicate to (03) of 20, 40, and 60 ug/ml with an oxygen control. Coded, blinded blood samples were gently agitated for 10 min. and incubated for 1 hr. at 27 C. Mononuclear cells were separated using Ficoll-hypaque gradients and stained for FACS analysis using labelled monoclonal antibodies. RESULTS: 03 had no effect on lymphocyte populations of the uninfected donor as numbers of total T cells, CD4, CD8, and B cell subpopulations did not change. In contrast, there were marked changes in the lymphocyte populations of the HIV positive donor with increasing (03). CONCLUSIONS: Ozone, at concentrations previously shown to inactivate HIV1, may alter lymphocyte surface markers in HIV1 infected patients. Further studies are indicated to examine this effect.

**************************************************  **************

[Editor's Note: This is the text of a letter from Medizone International Inc. in response to inquiries regarding ozone.]


Medizone International Inc
123 East 54th Street,
Suite 2H,
New York
NY 10022
(212) 421-0303
Fax: (212) 888-2798

June 29, 1993

Dear xxxx,

Thank you for your letter. At present Medizone International Inc and Medizone Canada Ltd are awaiting US Food and Drug Administration and Canadian Health and Welfare approval, respectively, to commence human clinical trials for the use of the Medizone (R) (ozone/oxygen) drug in the treatment of Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome (AIDS). The following is a brief overview of Medizone International Inc's research to date.

Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome (AIDS) is a condition described in 1981 and found to be caused by a retrovirus (HILV- III/HIV). To date, treatment only affords temporary suppression of the virus.

Since the identification of Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome (AIDS), researchers have employed many modalities to treat patients with HIV-related disease. In Europe, one modality employed has been an ozone/oxygen mixture. The mixture is introduced into fixed volumes of the patient's blood 'ex vivo'. This procedure has been entitled autohemotherapy, but may be referred to more descriptively as extracorporeal circulation. Anecdotal reports on the results of this work are extremely encouraging. However, in view of the fact that no controlled trials have been performed, these results must be carefully evaluated.

In March 1986 Medizone International Inc was created specifically to scientifically evaluate this treatment and bring the technology to market. A series of studies were undertaken to establish:

a) the safety of extracoporeal circulation with an ozone/oxygen (Medizone(R)) mixture in a variety of animal models (toxicity studies);

b) the effect(s) of ozone/oxygen mixture (Medizone(R)) on a human HIV target cell line, HUT-78;

c) the anti-retroviral activity of ozone/oxygen (Medizone(R)) on HIV 'in vitro';

d) the effect of ozone/oxygen (Medizone(R)) in human peripheral blood 'ex vivo';

e) the effect of ozone/oxygen (Medizone(R)) on exogenously HIV-1 'spiked' Factor VIII preparations.

The studies and results to date include:

a) A preliminary rabbit animal model treated with (ozone/oxygen) Medizone(R) in a manner analogous to the proposed human treatment regime at the Long Island College of Pharmacy suggested no toxicity at concentrations up to ten times the dose proposed in man.

b) A limited feline model toxicity study performed at the Cornell Feline Health Centre, Cornell Veterinarian College, Ithaca, to investigate the relative toxicity of Medizone(R) has yielded no detectable toxic effects.

c) Cell-free HIV treated with (ozone/oxygen) Medizone(R) resulted in 100% inactivation of the virus while maintaining HUT-78 viability. These studies were performed at the State University of New York at Syracuse under the auspices of Dr Bernard Poiesz.

d) Implementation of a patented hollow fibre technology has demonstrated Medizone(R)'s ability to *reduce* intracellular viral expression by greater than 99% while maintaining target cell viability.

e) Treatment of human peripheral blood with Medizone(R) revealed hemolysis and coagulation changes well within the standard for re-infusion of packed human blood. These studies were performed at the Mount Sinai School of Medicine in New York, under the auspices of Dr Michael Greenburg.

f) Published results (Blood, Vol. 78(7):1882, 1991) involving the treatment by Medizone(R) of Factor VIII preparations exogenously 'spiked' with HIV-1 yielded a minimum (ten) log diminution of viral load while maintaining 90% biological activity of this blood component.

g) Investigation with Visna Virus and Feline Intestinal Peritonitis Virus, two lipid enveloped viruses, have been inactivated with measurable lipid peroxides derived from Medizone(R) treatment.

h) 'In vitro' inactivation by Medizone(R) of a variety of Simian Immune Deficiency (SIV) variants studied through a multi-agency Canadian government collaboration have paralleled those results published by Poiesz et al.

The hypotheses underlying ozone's virucidal activity are based upon the drug's propensity toward lipid peroxidation. Those viruses which are lipid-encapsulated (ie. lentivirus family) are highly susceptible to the direct oxidative effect of ozone, and are thereby inactivated.

Data indicate the differential effect on lipid envelope viruses versus those whose lipid capsid composition is minimal.

We postulate that ozone will inactivate cell-incorporated viruses by at least two discreet mechanisms:

   1. Due to the high degree of lipid peroxidation catalysed by ozone interaction(s), viral binding to specific receptors (ie. HIV to CD4A receptor), whose membranous nature (both viral coat and receptor) implies a finite composition of lipid [including polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA)], may indeed be ozone sensitive. Investigations with Rhodamine-labelled HIV, challenged with ozone sensitized HIV virions, have suggested alterations in receptor/ligand binding capacity yielding diminished viral binding. This data suggests that ozone, delivered by hollow fiber technology at antiviral concentrations, does impair HIV's ability to bind to CA4A + target cells.

   2. It has been demonstrated that target cells with pro-viral DNA incorporated into its genome have decreased titers of certain protective enzyme systems with respect to oxidative perturbations. In particular, superoxide distumase (SOD), catalase (CAT) and glutathione peroxidase (GSHPx) levels are diminished in a number of virally transformed cell lines. Such decreases may render these cells selectively sensitive to the oxidative effects initiated by ozone. It should be noted that ozone's effects are instantaneous with regard to peroxidation and the products of this reaction with cellular membrane lipids (hydroperoxides) are relatively stable and can participate in a host of oxidative (including free-radical) propagating reactions. It is our intention to generate, via ozone's direct activity and product(s) derived through lipid interactions, data to support:

a) inactivation of those viruses [ie. HIV, Hepatitis B, non-A and non-B (Hepatitis C)] associated with transfusion associated diseases while maintaining the replacement value of the blood fractionate of interest (ie. plasma proteins, packed red cell preparations and platelets).

b) reduction of cell incorporation by virus through impairment of viral-receptor binding;

c) inactivation of cell-incorporated virus render them non- viable while maintaining normal target cell viability.

The results of experimental work have demonstrated non-toxicity in treating; a preliminary animal rabbit model, human HIV target cells, a limited feline model, human peripheral blood, and Factor VIII preparations exogenously 'spiked' with HIV-1, all with ozone/oxygen mixtures (Medizone(R)). Anti-retroviral was demonstrated at concentrations maintaining HUT-78 viability, as well as Factor VIII biological activity, respectively.

On June 2nd, 1993, Medizone International Inc announced the successful completion of the first two phases of a Canadian research project that has demonstrated preliminary scientific evidence supporting the use of the company's blood decontamination technology in a live, primate (monkey) model.

In making the announcement, Medizone president, Dr Joseph S Latino said, "To date, the research program has successfully demonstrated that monkeys receiving blood fractioned plasma, purposely infected with a highly virulent strain of Simian Immunodeficiency virus (monkey equivalent to HIV), but treated with Medizone's process, did not demonstrate any signs of infection over the course of the study (35 days). However, all animals receiving similarly infected products without the intervention of Medizone's contamination technology died within 12-14 days."

This research project was under the direction of an international collaborative team of scientists representing the Canadian Red Cross, Canadian Departments of Defence and Agriculture, Cornell University Veterinary Medical College, and Medizone Canada Ltd.

Please do not hesitate to contact me should you require any additional information.

Your sincerely,

Katherine M Kalinowski
Corporate Secretary

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Thanks for this...

----------


## nbhadja

bump

----------


## Bossobass

I've known about Ozone (and food grade peroxide) for years. Also look at anti-angeogenesis drugs and feverfew (parthenolide) for killing cancers of all sorts, as well as curing migraines, macro-degeneration, leprosy, inflammatory bowel disease and other maladies.

They'll remain in "clinical trials" for eternity, or just be outlawed. Clinical trials are just rigged-to-fail charades. You have to be clinically dead to qualify.

My father's been dead almost nine years now, and they have yet to begin the anti-angiogenesis trials they had him sign up for in 2000, which were only to be conducted in tandem with chemotherapy drugs.

In this country, it's every man for himself.

Thanks for posting the info. It's a great subject that gets zero press.

Bosso

----------


## DAFTEK

I got some reading to do....10x

----------


## Ninja Homer

Another up-and-coming alternative cure for cancer and AIDS (and many other diseases) is MMS.  It's very cheap and easy to take.  It's also wonderful for detox.

This is a must-read if MMS is new to you: http://phaelosopher.wordpress.com/20...ful-chemistry/

More info:
http://www.understanding-mms.com
http://www.miraclemineral.org/
http://mms-articles.com/
http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=871

----------


## BlackTerrel

> No, it is active. If it was inactive it would not be a problem. 
> 
> The FDA is a terrorist organization for the way they eliminated all knowledge about Ozone therapy in the US and ban it from being practiced. 
> 
> Those morons release anti cancer drugs that are so toxic  that it kills many people, yet they harp about the ozone therapy not having enough research on it (which is pure BS as it is used a lot in Europe).


Could you compare cancer rates and deaths between Europe and the US.  If what you say is true there should be a large difference between the populations.

Edit: This was the first good link I found.  Says cancer treatment is better in the US than in Europe.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/561737




> August 22, 2007 — New reports from EUROCARE suggest that cancer care in Europe is improving and that the gaps between countries are narrowing. However, comparisons with US statistics suggest that cancer survival in Europe is still lagging behind the United States. The reports are published online August 21 in Lancet Oncology and scheduled for the September issue....
> 
> ...One of the reports compares the statistics from Europe with those from the United States and shows that for most solid tumors, survival rates were significantly higher in US patients than in European patients. This analysis, headed by Arduino Verdecchia, PhD, from the National Center for Epidemiology, Health Surveillance, and Promotion, in Rome, Italy, was based on the most recent data available. It involved about 6.7 million patients from 21 countries, who were diagnosed with cancer between 2000 and 2002.

----------


## Magicman

> Another up-and-coming alternative cure for cancer and AIDS (and many other diseases) is MMS.  It's very cheap and easy to take.  It's also wonderful for detox.
> 
> This is a must-read if MMS is new to you: http://phaelosopher.wordpress.com/20...ful-chemistry/
> 
> More info:
> http://www.understanding-mms.com
> http://www.miraclemineral.org/
> http://mms-articles.com/
> http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=871




Yes, I heard that was awesome. That guy is pretty amazing to cure 65,000 people of Malaria. What's interesting is so many of these methods all lead to oxidative-based methods. I've heard many good things about it. So many celebrities are talking about therapies like Hyperbaric Oxygen Chamber. Remember Pamela Anderson had herpes. Dave Navarro and Michael Jackson use it too. If it wasn't effective why would they be going that route for these types of viruses or for its anti-aging properties? That is a very powerful oxidative treatment that it seems like the general public isn't too informed about.

What makes MMS and Ozone Therapy special is the affordability factor hence why it's so suppressed.

It seems  there banning colloidal silver and suppressing Ozone treatment in favor of maximixing pharmaceutical potential. To me, it seems like genuinely these people have a lot more to lose and the pharmaceutical industry to gain so why are they always put on sites like Quackerywatch. A complete disinfo site which goes after these methods.

This guy I cannot back his claims just yet but his name is Dr. Bob Beck, and he developed his own protocol and passed away. I think he's in the right direction because if Ozone has made those claims, and I've heard stories about Tetrasil (a special patent of Colloidal Silver) curing people in Zambia then he's taken this a huge step further by electrifying the blood using both as tools.

Part One: Introduction to the Beck Protocol...
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...23462993133294

Part Two: How to Use the Beck Protocol...
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...94760973110305


Take a look at what you'll find about Tetrasil.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...tetrasil%2Caid



On the lookout for ways to improve the effectiveness of what was becoming known as “The Beck Protocol,” Bob Beck started ozonating his drinking water with a device he built using parts from a pet supply store for ozonating fish tanks. Using a pulse oximeter to measure oxygen levels in blood and experimenting with friends, he found the oxygen level of the blood could be improved by drinking ozonated water. Ozone, of course, is known as a powerful oxidizer so he knew it would be a step to help flush toxins from the body. The Beck Protocol now consists of four tools using three units—one that offers both blood electrification and making ionic/colloidal silver, one that offers lymph and tissue electrification and the third is a water ozonator.

Can you imagine that people can treat themselves with this effective treatment for barely paying anything for their health?

----------


## Magicman

> I've known about Ozone (and food grade peroxide) for years. Also look at anti-angeogenesis drugs and feverfew (parthenolide) for killing cancers of all sorts, as well as curing migraines, macro-degeneration, leprosy, inflammatory bowel disease and other maladies.
> 
> They'll remain in "clinical trials" for eternity, or just be outlawed. Clinical trials are just rigged-to-fail charades. You have to be clinically dead to qualify.
> 
> My father's been dead almost nine years now, and they have yet to begin the anti-angiogenesis trials they had him sign up for in 2000, which were only to be conducted in tandem with chemotherapy drugs.
> 
> In this country, it's every man for himself.
> 
> Thanks for posting the info. It's a great subject that gets zero press.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I hope maybe this method will get out more so there will be an overall change in the mentality of the medical business. 


Does anyone who have experience with oxidative-based methods know how it could help a condition like fibromyalgia or lessen trigger points? 

This man has claimed he has treated himself completely free with Ozone Therapy with a process of 'self-healing'. His site is a bit quirky but he's genuine and isn't looking out for money. Kind've interesting because his philosophies are completely the opposite of how most people approach their condition with fibromyalgia. 

That's what I've had for the past 4 years so when I found this site and saw similar methods as I've been discovering and attempting; since most conditions seem to fall on similar levels based on 'oxidative stress'. The treatments he used reinforced that belief of 'self-healing' process.

http://falconblanco.com/health/index.htm

----------


## Magicman

Another book about Oxygen Therapies

http://www.oneminutecure.com


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...ks&btnG=Search

http://www.goldengatebookstore.com/r...90&affnr=-2610

http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00908.htm


http://www.amazon.com/Oxygen-Revolut.../dp/1578262372


This is a great book to start with explaining the oxidation and glutathione cycle process. Here's a PDF.

http://books.google.com/books?id=rk1...um=1&ct=result

----------


## Magicman

> Could you compare cancer rates and deaths between Europe and the US.  If what you say is true there should be a large difference between the populations.
> 
> Edit: This was the first good link I found.  Says cancer treatment is better in the US than in Europe.
> 
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/561737


That's a tough comparison to analyze since it's only in select parts of Europe. I could be wrong but a link I had had this for data on other countries that have it.


Ozone therapy is considered a mainstream form of medical treatment in _Germany, Austria, Switzerland, France, and Russia_

----------


## Magicman

Bump

----------


## constituent

so at the most basic level, what we're talking about here is stripping electrons to break up the various proteins that act as the building blocks of say the DNA in viruses or developing tumors?

----------


## BlackTerrel

> That's a tough comparison to analyze since it's only in select parts of Europe. I could be wrong but a link I had had this for data on other countries that have it.
> 
> 
> Ozone therapy is considered a mainstream form of medical treatment in _Germany, Austria, Switzerland, France, and Russia_


This is specifically what I'd like to see.  You're not a medical expert I assume, neither am I.  So it's hard to judge the validity of these claims.

If this method is so good we should expect to see cancer survival rates in the five countries you mentioned be considerably better than the US.  That would be solid evidence.  Otherwise I'd be skeptical.

----------


## nbhadja

> This is specifically what I'd like to see.  You're not a medical expert I assume, neither am I.  So it's hard to judge the validity of these claims.
> 
> If this method is so good we should expect to see cancer survival rates in the five countries you mentioned be considerably better than the US.  That would be solid evidence.  Otherwise I'd be skeptical.


Well in the year 2000, 7000 MDs in Europe were using the ozone therapy. This is a very small percent and in 2009 it probably is still a small percent. 

Europe is not that different than the US, the government/corporations control it in a fascist style. Their big drug companies also suppress any knowledge about the ozone therapy in order to maintain their profits.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Well in the year 2000, 7000 MDs in Europe were using the ozone therapy. This is a very small percent and in 2009 it probably is still a small percent.


7000 doctors should be enough to get the word out if it was really that effective.  How could you supress it?  People with cancer talk to each other.  There should be tens of thousands of patients screaming from the roof tops saying "I had cancer, nothing worked and now I'm cured".  Facebook, youtube, email lists, online cancer forums... how can they supress people talking to one another?  What do they do, lock them all in camps?




> Europe is not that different than the US, the government/corporations control it in a fascist style. Their big drug companies also suppress any knowledge about the ozone therapy in order to maintain their profits.


What about the Asian countries?  Middle East?  South America?  All the same?

I'm not saying this isn't true.  But I'm a bit skeptical.  Show me some data.

----------


## nbhadja

> 7000 doctors should be enough to get the word out if it was really that effective.  How could you supress it?  People with cancer talk to each other.  There should be tens of thousands of patients screaming from the roof tops saying "I had cancer, nothing worked and now I'm cured".  Facebook, youtube, email lists, online cancer forums... how can they supress people talking to one another?  What do they do, lock them all in camps?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Asian countries?  Middle East?  South America?  All the same?
> 
> I'm not saying this isn't true.  But I'm a bit skeptical.  Show me some data.


7000 MDs is a small percent, it is not large. And it is popular in Germany and some other countries on earth. It actually was very very popular in the US before the FDA was created and they wiped it out.

How could they suppress it? The same way the US government suppresses the evilness of the federal reserve. Remember big drug and big insurance are in bed together and almost all insurance companies do not cover the ozone therapy as it would give them a lot less money. In fact, medical schools don't even teach it- big drug plays a huge role in medical school curriculum. 

Word does spread like that if the media does not cover it, you should know that being on a RPF. 
No matter how effective something is, unless the MSM covers it, most people are sheep and will dismiss it.

Research it, there is a good amount of research is done in Europe/Asia about it- and it is online. google it.

Remember it is unheard of in the US, but in countries like Germany it is not.

----------


## nbhadja

overview of it 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/8788977/Oz...ims-in-Germany

----------


## Magicman

*How to Save the Environment and All Human Being's Health. Ozone is so powerful to save this earth that it can overpower the destruction done by human wastes, pollution, poisons, etc. This is proof that if we reversed our water's policies that one policy could change EVERYTHING. From the way we live, survival of animals, to nature to our entire planet. This can heal the planet. All we need to do is stop using Flouride and Chloride and use Ozone as a Water Purification process - major changes will happen and they'll happen fast.

*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPe8VxaatUQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=birNGT74cuw

----------


## BlackTerrel

> 7000 MDs is a small percent, it is not large. And it is popular in Germany and some other countries on earth. It actually was very very popular in the US before the FDA was created and they wiped it out.


What were cancer survival rates in the US before the FDA was created?  Were they better than they are now?




> How could they suppress it? The same way the US government suppresses the evilness of the federal reserve.... 
> Word does spread like that if the media does not cover it, you should know that being on a RPF. 
> No matter how effective something is, unless the MSM covers it, most people are sheep and will dismiss it.


The pros/cons of the federal reserve system is a very complex issue that is difficult to explain to the average American.  In addition it is highly subjective - two reasonable and intelligent people could disagree on the effectiveness of the fed.  Cancer is different, either you cure something or you don't.  If 7000 doctors practice it and it's so effective there should be hundreds of thousands of cancer survivors spreading the message.  I've known people with cancer - they'll go to any lengths to find a cure.  Many of them eventually go the alternative medicine route, if something was so effective I find it hard to believe it could stay so well hidden.




> Remember it is unheard of in the US, but in countries like Germany it is not.


Again, shouldn't there then be a massive difference in survival rates between the US and Germany?

What about Japan?  China?  Iran?  Brazil?  Etc.?  In every single country the truth is supressed by big medicine?

----------


## orafi

Ahh, a fantastic ballad of rock paper scissors performed by mother nature.

AIDS kills humans

Ozone kills AIDS

And

Humans kill Ozone.

Rock! Paper! Scissors!

Beautiful!

----------


## M House

> I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I hope maybe this method will get out more so there will be an overall change in the mentality of the medical business. 
> 
> 
> *Does anyone who have experience with oxidative-based methods know how it could help a condition like fibromyalgia or lessen trigger points*? 
> 
> *This man has claimed he has treated himself completely free with Ozone Therapy with a process of 'self-healing'. His site is a bit quirky but he's genuine and isn't looking out for money. Kind've interesting because his philosophies are completely the opposite of how most people approach their condition with fibromyalgia. 
> *
> That's what I've had for the past 4 years so when I found this site and saw similar methods as I've been discovering and attempting; since most conditions seem to fall on similar levels based on 'oxidative stress'. The treatments he used reinforced that belief of 'self-healing' process.
> 
> http://falconblanco.com/health/index.htm


Fibromyalgia is a complex neuroendocrine issue. I'd be willing to bet money on this. I ran into information on it when looking into different mechanics involved with IBS, actually for a medical presentation poster, as it's sometimes a comorbid disorder. I wouldn't try things that could damage your nerves and other tissues potentially.

----------


## Magicman

^

That theory is off regarding Ozone Therapy. Fibromyalgia apart of the basis with specifically trigger points as well is apart of 'Oxidative Stress'. When the cells are damaged or receiving less glutathione, the rate of absorption of nutrients and oxygen are following the anaerobic state. The cells form a self-protection mode because they treat what normally maybe healthy as an enemy as more fibroids develop this perpetual cycle gets worse, and free radical damage ensues so its important to get healthy and more substantial amount of oxygen. Basically, the cells are receiving a lot less nutrients and oxygen. In the case, of Ozone the wonders of what it does are in effect, and the man I spoke to has used that as one of his primary methods to treat his symptoms. He's 60 years old has been in a serious auto accident so a therapy like Ozone that can reverse this serious situation proves that it has beneficial effects to say the least.

This is when at individual can experience many symptoms such as fight/flight syndrome, sleep disturbances and so on because at the cellular level their working at an anaerobic state.  This continues the anaerobic mode if the condition gets bad enough the answer is reversing this state and looking at systems that can increase aerobic metabolism activity. The catch 22 is doing strenuous activities (depending on the severity of the patient) could cause more harm then good, which is why ATP production, NADH, Glutathione, B12 Methyl Injections and Oxygen-based therapies will have the best results.

I feel a lot of relief from being out in nature, but being in household environment I'm planning to buy a strong ionizer and experiment between Anion/Negative Ion Air Filter Systems or Ozone Filter Systems. Intravenously, using those methods are very effective but in the medical industry you're pretty much screwed if you have this condition there are exclusive centers that provide these solutions but there charging so much and are not allowing these methods to be covered by insurance. So many of these patients end up going bankrupt before they can even see a huge difference.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/portal/utils/pageresolver.fcgi?log$=activity&recordid=123593513  3349622


I've been to dozens of doctors and this center seems to have great therapies but too costly. They use Hydrogen Peroxide Injections. There needs to be alternatives to all of what there offering and that's where Ozone Therapy comes in.

http://www.fibroandfatigue.com/docum...erview%201.pdf

----------


## M House

You've tried it and it seems to work?

----------


## tmosley

Injecting hydrogen peroxide into your body will either not do anything (low concentrations) or do far more harm that good (at high concentrations).  There is no happy medium.  If, however, you could generate reactive oxygen species at the site of the cancer cell or the virus, you would have a highly effective treatment.  

By combining phage display library indexing with a covalently bound metal catalyst, one could make a molecule that will seek out an bind to whatever type of cell or binding site you want, including cancer cells, viruses, bacteria, even fungi and protozoa.  This is the basis of my company's research.    We have had some amazing results.  The technology is revolutionary, and has the ability to cure ALL infectious disease within our lifetimes.

I've seen the power of ROS (reactive oxygen species) to kill anything it touches.  You don't want to be injecting it willy-nilly.  The key is to target it.  Until recently, we have focused on attaching it to surfaces for things like implants (orthodontic applications are just now coming onto the market--I'd suggest you get in line--it's called SeLECT Defense if you are interested, the coating will make you immune to cavities for life), and now that we are licensing some technologies, we have the money to fund the far more important drug research.

Exciting times.

----------


## theoakman

guys, I work in drug development.  Any study you read that says "in vitro", realistically means jack $#@!.  They've cured every disease on the face of the planet in a dish.  The trick is successfully delivering it to the target.  That's the hard part.  You can't claim a drug works until you've successfully demonstrated it works in animals or humans.

In fact, I did some work on a new HIV drug that is currently in human trials.  Right now, it appears to be effective against all known mutants of the HIV virus.  We'll see how effective it is.  

Anyways, don't be paranoid about the drug industry.  The cold hard fact is we've already found cures for the HIV virus.  They are just way too expensive to deliver to the population.  There's a reason Magic Johnson isn't dead yet and he won't die any time soon.  Whoever comes up with a marketable drug to treat HIV will be bloody rich.  Any treatment that is created will require the patient to purchase HIV drugs for the rest of their life.  Given the fact that millions of people around the world would need these drugs, there's a ridiculous demand for them.  We've already cured HIV.  We just need to find a better one that we can afford to make and sell.

The cures they have for certain types of HIV are 100% effective against the virus the patient has.  The problem is, the virus mutates very effectively.

----------


## Magicman

^
I don't know about that logic and your explanation is still based around profitability is way too optimistic for a pessimistic policy making system based upon profitability itself. As long as  the happy medium is always  'profit-factor' and 'dependence'  those cures are too expensive like you're saying yet on the other hand the cures that have been too cheap such as tetrasil can be self-sustained which is why they were banned. This defeats the idea of the the profit if people can maintain their own health and away from dependent so those organization and especially policy makers are structure-based entities. There is not much of a profit so they won't use that; why else would they be so gun-ho about these solutions yet put out pharmaceutical solutions which are FAR more dangerous. Oxidative based therapies such as Ozone also put more self-maintenance and fall into that category as well. Hence, why other treatments such as hyperbaric medicine are more put into the structure.

----------


## Bettawrekonize

I don't know whether or not Ozone works but I do think our intellectual property system greatly biases good science. It gives special interest groups incentive to manipulate the system in a way that would ban unpatentable products (ie: products that either don't qualify for patents because the patent expired or products that don't qualify for patents for some other reason), manipulating the data on those products to say they are less safe and more dangerous than they really are, and it gives them incentive to manipulate the data on patented products to say they are safer and more effective than they really are (ie: cherry picking the data). It gives corporations a huge incentive to suppress data (no matter how corrupt their actions) and to prevent studies from reaching the public on unpatentable products that may compete with their profit margins. Much of the cause of this is our patent system. I also think our patent system could be bad for our environment because it gives special interest groups incentive to manipulate organizations like the EPA to ban environmentally safe unpatented products (and manipulate the data to show that those products are more harmful to the environment than they really are, just because they may compete with a patented product) while giving them incentive to manipulate the data to show that environmentally unsafe patented products are safer than they really are. See, for example, EPA to regulate farm dust  (thanks to our intellectual property system, I can't tell the true motives of the EPA. I certainly don't expect them, or anyone involved, to tell me the truth). If we truly are to find solutions to problems and to find out the truth about the safety and effectiveness of various products (both to our health and to the environment) then we must remove the incentive intellectual property gives to manipulate the data and to suppress studies on useful unpatentable products. Until this happens, what we have is not science, it's nonsense.

----------


## nbhadja

> What were cancer survival rates in the US before the FDA was created?  Were they better than they are now?
> 
> *Yes, american leading hospitals used the ozone therapy widely. It worked so well so they kept using it. There was a reason the cancer epidemic happened after the FDA was created and threw the ozone treatment out of America.*
> 
> The pros/cons of the federal reserve system is a very complex issue that is difficult to explain to the average American. [/B] In addition it is highly subjective - two reasonable and intelligent people could disagree on the effectiveness of the fed.  Cancer is different, either you cure something or you don't.  If 7000 doctors practice it and it's so effective there should be hundreds of thousands of cancer survivors spreading the message.  I've known people with cancer - they'll go to any lengths to find a cure.  Many of them eventually go the alternative medicine route, if something was so effective I find it hard to believe it could stay so well hidden.
> 
> *Yeah but Obama is pro war and McCain is for huge government, yet the media says McCain is for small government and Obama is against war and the public still believes it despite obvious simple facts- Obama ordering the bombing of Pakistan, McCain voting the trillion dollar bailouts etcs*
> 
> 
> ...


__

----------


## nbhadja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OirI2...eature=related

----------


## Bettawrekonize

http://www.whale.to/v/mccabe.html

I don't know if any of this is true, but I think the American people need to demand honest answers. We need to force the unbanishment of Ozone and allow the people the freedom to try it (with the help of doctors) and then have doctors report their results. As long as the people are aware of the risks involved (or the lack of studies indicating possible risks), as sovereign, informed individuals, people should have the right to choose what treatments they want to try without worrying about some corrupt agency, like the FDA, banning those treatments. It's NONE of their business what a sovereign, informed individual wants to try to have something cured. The only reason to take away that right is if there is a safe and effective treatment that works but can't be patented and that might compete with patented products. We shouldn't stand for this. Even if it doesn't work, even if it's dangerous, as informed, sovereign individuals, it is OUR business to choose what's best for us, NOT THEIRS. WE are best qualified to choose what's best for us, NOT THEM!!! Why should we trust them (especially given the track record of FDA corruption), we don't know that they have our best interest in mind, BUT WE DO KNOW THAT WE HAVE OUR OWN BEST INTEREST IN MIND!!!! Again, I don't claim that this works, I don't claim that it doesn't, but IT'S NOT THEIR BUSINESS!!!!! STAND UP FOR YOUR RIGHTS!!!!!

----------


## Bettawrekonize

Here is a good criticism of ozone therapy as a treatment for Aids.

http://www.quackwatch.org/01Quackery...er/oxygen.html

People should be familiar with both sides of the issue. If you want to defend any position of an issue, it is important that you be familiar with all positions.

The main thing I want to defend is individual health freedom, regardless of what works and what doesn't (but it is important that individuals be informed). Individuals are generally best fit to choose what's best for themselves.

----------


## jlott00

how does ozone work basically ? do you breath it? or do you drink the ozone water?.......i wonder if this can neutralize pesticides on our vegetable ? and heavy metals....in my mind heavy metals re the main cause of most problems

----------


## Magicman

> Here is a good criticism of ozone therapy as a treatment for Aids.
> 
> http://www.quackwatch.org/01Quackery...er/oxygen.html
> 
> People should be familiar with both sides of the issue. If you want to defend any position of an issue, it is important that you be familiar with all positions.
> 
> The main thing I want to defend is individual health freedom, regardless of what works and what doesn't (but it is important that individuals be informed). Individuals are generally best fit to choose what's best for themselves.



The Catch 22 is the problem of 'information' on the internet with arguments; most people will get their sources from the first google results which are usually big business oriented for example the site you provided creates 'disinformation' and is a source to discredit alternative therapies like Ozone. A better one to argue against and show this is one that isn't tied into the pharmaceutical industry that sustains its profits with no special interests tied into this.

----------


## Bettawrekonize

> The Catch 22 is the problem of 'information' on the internet with arguments; most people will get their sources from the first google results which are usually big business oriented for example the site you provided creates 'disinformation' and is a source to discredit alternative therapies like Ozone. A better one to argue against and show this is one that isn't tied into the pharmaceutical industry that sustains its profits with no special interests tied into this.


Perhaps someone can start a search engine that would allow alternative views to be found.

----------


## Bettawrekonize

Wikipedia has a lot of useful information on the subject.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozone_therapy

----------


## theoakman

Guys, I'm involved in drug development at the research level and have had significant involvement in HIV drug development.  You are getting your information from people who don't understand the disease or the drug discovery process.  You can cure any disease in the world in a petrie dish.  It's incredibly simple.  It's not the same thing as curing a disease in a person.  We've got thousands of drugs that will stop HIV replication in a dish.  We've only got a few dozen that will stop it in the body.  Ozone therapy for HIV is pure nonsense.  You are drinking the kool aid from the snake oil salesmen.

If you want to have an intelligent discussion on this subject, you at least need to understand the difference between in vitro testing and in vivo testing.  In short, in vitro means nothing.

----------


## Working Poor

I think AIDS and Cancer are the 2 biggest lies of the last century...

----------


## tmosley

Bleach also kills both AIDS and cancer in a petri dish.  You don't want to inject yourself with bleach because it also kills everything else.  Ozone acts by a similar mechanism (oxidation of anything it touches).  If you put that stuff in your body, it will basically burn you from the inside out, or it won't do anything (as with all things, the poison is in the dose).

----------


## OptionsTrader

This smells the same as claims of water-powered cars.

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

Edit

----------


## LATruth

U.S. Patent Database

*patft.uspto.gov*

Yep, the tetrasil AIDS cure patent.

Does it work? Who knows.

----------


## youngbuck

That video from Dr. Robert Rowen was awesome!  Now, yet another thing to learn about.

----------


## Working Poor

Being that AIDS and Cancer kills people and the Big Pharmaceutical companies are in charge of finding the cure and the CEOs of these companies are probably all a part of the Bilderberg Group and have the FDA in their pocket. I would never ever trust anything they recommended. I think it would be better to do nothing than to take anything approved by the FDA. I might have some trust had they not blatantly put aspartame on the market in spite of all the research that said it was not safe.

----------


## Rock Sexton

Magicman I want to thank you very much for creating this thread.

I have been struggling with my health now for about 5 years and I only recently turned 30.  

I've noticed that during my various interactions with general practitioners while seeking diagnosis and treatment that the majority of them are a complete waste of time.  It's very concerning and upsetting to know that these people are operating from a "business" perspective.  It's the truth.  They cram as many patients as they can and throw quick fixes at them (products from pharmaceutical companies they're in bed with).  I swear, I had one doctor start trying to prescribe me Lexapro within 5 minutes of my initial consultation.  The look in his eyes was downright scary.  This is the same guy who gives away trial packs of the Lexapro like candy.  My girlfriend was once having a rough patch of months and he just handed'em over ......here you go.... mask the pain!

General practitioners will focus on you when a big problem flares up.  That's when the referring networks kick in and the kick backs......and the doctor visits start adding up.  Let's face it...........too many people want to be doctors for the money.  I know a ton of med students who have never once expressed their desire to promote health........and the medical field certainly only practices allopathic medicine instead of naturopathic in order to promote the body's natural abilities.  

I know I sound like I'm stereotyping many (sorry if any of you are doctors) ...........but having screened as many doctors as I have, it's become quite clear that the good guys are hard to find.  Too many of them have been compartmentalized.  

Watching the videos on here about Ozone therapy and the Beck Protocol really gave me hope again.  I made an appointment to speak with a naturopathetic clinic right down the street from where I grew up that does does therapy.  My conversation with the doctor was absolutely amazing.  Finally, somebody who understood and could connect the dots.  She understands the body's processes and how they function together in unison (or at least should).  She didn't want to hand me something to mask my symptoms.

That being said, I'm going to give the Beck Protocol a whirl.  I intend to keep everybody updated.  This is the kind of thing I had been searching for.  I've done a tremendous amount of research and been very proactive in understanding my body.  The protocol makes far too much sense when you really start investigating it and learning about it.  And I can understand now why they don't run around advertising "it cures it cures!!!!" ...........well besides the oppressive FDA ........... the fact is, again, these things are designed to promote health.  Your body does the curing.

----------


## tmosley

> Being that AIDS and Cancer kills people and the Big Pharmaceutical companies are in charge of finding the cure and the CEOs of these companies are probably all a part of the Bilderberg Group and have the FDA in their pocket. I would never ever trust anything they recommended. I think it would be better to do nothing than to take anything approved by the FDA. I might have some trust had they not blatantly put aspartame on the market in spite of all the research that said it was not safe.


Better stop eating fruits and vegetables, and focus on fatty red meat and sugar, then.

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

Edit

----------


## Magicman

bump

----------


## dannno

> Better stop eating fruits and vegetables, and focus on fatty red meat and sugar, then.


Uhh, sugar isn't that bad compared to HFCS, and red meat is only bad because we only eat the muscle instead of the liver and other fatty organs. This is coming from someone who generally does not eat any meat.

The FDA says to eat fruits and vegetables out of one side of it's mouth, then says transfat is safe out of the other (for DECADES AND DECADES!!)

----------


## Magicman

Bump

----------


## ghengis86

facepalm...

there's a lot of BS in this thread and only a little bit of sound science.  has anyone taken a biochemistry class?  or even gen chem 101?  ozone in the body is deadly.  not to mention that at a few parts per million in air is considered a health hazard.

ozone is a powerful oxidizer.  it will destroy cell walls indiscriminately.  oxygen is carried by red blood cells.  you can't super oxygenate your blood past what your red blood cells can carry.  intentionally hyperventilate if you want to super oxygenate.

I'm willing to bet potassium permanganate will kill HIV and cancer too.

FYI, I have a bridge in Brooklyn for sale if anybody is interested.

----------


## Magicman

> facepalm...
> 
> there's a lot of BS in this thread and only a little bit of sound science.  has anyone taken a biochemistry class?  or even gen chem 101?  ozone in the body is deadly.  not to mention that at a few parts per million in air is considered a health hazard.
> 
> ozone is a powerful oxidizer.  it will destroy cell walls indiscriminately.  oxygen is carried by red blood cells.  you can't super oxygenate your blood past what your red blood cells can carry.  intentionally hyperventilate if you want to super oxygenate.
> 
> I'm willing to bet potassium permanganate will kill HIV and cancer too.
> 
> FYI, I have a bridge in Brooklyn for sale if anybody is interested.


Citations or STFU.

----------


## Magicman

Studies of the toxicity and side effects of blood ozonation
Much of the concern related to ozone therapy revolves around the safety of blood ozonation. It is well established that when inhaled by mammals, ozone reacts with compounds in tissues lining the lungs and triggers a cascade of pathological effects. Saul Green[34] has argued that since ozone has the capacity to oxidize organic compounds in an atmospheric environment, it should also logically oxidize blood components and endogenous human tissues. Researchers advocating ozone therapy concede that when infused into human blood, ozone produces reactive oxygen species (ROS) or free radicals,[35] an over-abundance of which is known to cause oxidative stress and cell damage, and is implicated in the progression of some degenerative diseases, however they argue that the body's anti-oxidant defense system is resistant to the quantities of ROS produced by the therapy. Interestingly, ROS have also been discovered to also perform an array of essential cell signaling functions.[36]

The impact on blood chemistry and biological function of blood ozonation treatments like autohemotherapy (03-AHT) has been investigated in a number of studies. 03-AHT is a procedure that has been practiced for over 50 years by European physicians.[37] It involves withdrawing up to 200ml of venous blood, then immediately mixing it with therapeutic concentrations of soluble ozone gas and a minimal amount of anticoagulant, usually heparin, then re-infused, usually into the basilic vein at the elbow.

In 2000, The International Society of Hematology, published an investigation into the effect of blood ozonation on red blood cell enzymes and intermediates, the research group included three biochemists from the Scripps Research Institute, California, USA, they reported the following:

Ozone autohemotherapy has been considered a form of alternative medicine and has not yet been subjected to the rigors of well-designed clinical trials. Despite encouraging anecdotal reports regarding the use of ozone in various disorders, there has been a concern that ozone per se may adversely affect red cell membranes and metabolites. The purpose of this study was to ascertain the effect of ozone administration at a concentration commonly used in autohemotherapy on a panel of red cell enzymes and intermediates, as well as its effect on red cell integrity. Since these parameters were unaffected by ozone, we suggest that clinical trials for the use of ozone autohemotherapy should be encouraged."[38]
*Previously in 1991 at a Canadian hospital 03-AHT was subjected to its first and last clinical trial in North America. In the late 1980s, reports had emerged that German physicians were successfully treating HIV patients with 03-AHT.* There was then no pharmaceutical treatment for HIV, and a pandemic was feared, so Canadian authorities authorized the study to test safety and efficacy of 03-AHT in AIDS patients. Ozone had shown promise in in vitro testing, Ozone was seen effective at disinfecting extracorporeal blood samples of HIV;[39][40] unfortunately for AIDS patients, autohemotherapy (03-AHT), proved not to be an effective treatment in vivo. *As part of the Canadian trial, though, the safety of re-infusing ozonated blood was critically investigated in 10 patients and no toxicity or adverse effects were observed after 12 weeks of treatment.[41] This non toxicity and absence of any significant side effects has been confirmed by Italian,[42] [43] Israeli,[44] Japanese[45] and Polish[46] [47] [48] [49] [50] studies.*
The indication of these studies is that human blood is resistant to the oxidative powers of ozone at concentrations up to at least 42μg/ml, while the mechanisms for defense against ozone damage or the biochemical cascade blood ozonation triggers seem to be impaired in pathogens that are not protected by the body's anti-oxidant system.[51] [52]

Ozone is not the only gas that is toxic when inhaled but has medical benefits when administered by other means. Mustard gas is a schedule 1 substance in the Chemical Weapons Convention, but when injected intravenously nitrogen mustard served for many years as the worlds first chemotherapy drug.[53] Nitric oxide is another toxic atmospheric pollutant, but when created in vivo as a by-product of enzyme synthesis in mammals it has a physiological role as a cell signaling molecule essential for numerous biological processes. Although classed as a free radical, a deficiency in nitric oxide is now implicated in a great variety of diseases.[54][not in citation given][unreliable source?]

----------


## Deborah K

There are many cures to cancer.  Unfortunately, none will ever be legal or approved in this country.

----------


## Magicman

OZONE HAS CURED AIDS 
IN OVER 300 CASES

".....in this article I will focus solely on medical ozone, which, in the case of AIDS, has already caused over 350 people in the U.S.A. to go into "complete spontaneous remission" wherein no trace of the virus can be found, verified by standard ELISA, Western Blot and PCR testing."----ED McCABE

Nexus Magazine August--September 1992

As an investigative journalist and author of the book "Oxygen Therapies", I can make this statement of opinion in the tide of this article, after interviewing thousands of people and hundreds of doctors using oxygen therapies over the past 5 years. Medical oxygen/ozone therapies are the single most effective medical treatment available to us today.

Everyone on this planet needs to be made increasingly aware that for several years now I have met and keep meeting people who no longer have AIDS, cancer, and almost any other disease you can think of, due to the continual and correct application of oxygen therapies. I have assembled the following information to educate you as to exactly what exists right now to help you. You will become increasingly thankful for this information as AIDS moves out of the social minority areas and into the heterosexual backyard. AIDS is the second leading cause of death for men between 25-44. Next year it will be the second leading cause of death for everyone. After that there is no limit to the destruction unless we immediately institute widespread medical ozone application.

It is well documented that for over one hundred years, a quiet multitude of patients and doctors have used special forms of ozone, hydrogen peroxide, magnesium peroxides combined with ozonides, "stabilised oxygen" products, and other singlet oxygen delivering substances to successfully detoxify the human body and eliminate disease. However effective each of these substances may be, none of them has thousands of practitioners using them daily and reporting their effectiveness like ozone has, coupled with the availability of an ongoing over 50 year medical track record.

So, in this article I will focus solely on medical ozone, which, in the case of AIDS, has already caused over 350 people in the U.S to go into "complete spontaneous remission" wherein no trace of the virus can be found, verified by standard ELISA, Western Blot and PCR testing. This healing also included energy and happiness increases, weight gains, and the disappearance of all the other standard disease indicators (markers). In short, plenty of people who had AIDS no longer have any virus or any secondary infections in their bodies, because ozone has oxidized the harmful causative agents. I have been reporting this phenomenon in print since 1988, but the numbers of documented cures are increasing substantially both within the U.S. "under*ground", and in Europe to the point that I do not think ozone can be repressed any longer.

The way the ozone works as a disease treatment is so simple that it befuddles the great minds. Unlike healthy human cells that love oxygen, the primitive viruses - like HIV - which are found in AIDS and other diseases are lower life form viruses. These viruses and related bacteria are anaerobic. That means these microbes cannot live in oxygen. Therefore, what would happen to these anaerobic viruses if they were to be completely surrounded with a very energetic form of pure oxygen called medical grade ozone? What if enough of this special form of oxygen/ozone were to be slowly and harmlessly introduced into the body every day over the course of a few months, while bypassing the lungs and saturating every fluid and cell with it? Can't live in oxygen... surrounded with oxygen. That is the subject of this article.

If ozone is so good why hasn't everyone heard about it? Well, many have. I have been on over 700 radio and TV shows and speaking platforms telling people, but if I was to pick one word why ozone is not spoken of on the major media, it would be "Politics." Although millions of people, including little babies, have AIDS, and ozone definitely solves the problem if applied correctly, for long enough, and early enough, the U.S. medical establishment clings to the outmoded model of poisoning the body with toxic drugs to get rid of disease instead of cleaning the body out and boosting immunity by flooding the body with oxygen (ozone treatments). Most of the officials in the U.S. medical and regulatory community are financially tied to the pharmaceutical industry which, through interlocking directorates within all major media outlets, does not allow unprofitable (for them) competing therapies to emerge into the public debate, no matter how successful they are.

Although this fact of life is a tragic and callous disregard of human suffering, this not allowing competing therapies to emerge is especially true - as in the case of ozone - if the patents have all run out on the therapies, and if the therapies are now legally without owners and in the public domain.

In 1900 Nikola Tesla operated the "Tesla Ozone Company" in the U.S. Between 1958 and 1973, Dr. Robert Mayer and Dr. Edmund J. Ryan were granted 8 U.S. ozone patents, and European physicians have reported successfully using ozone for over 50 years to cure 33 major diseases.  Quoting from the international MD's assembled at the May 1983 Sixth World Ozone Conference in Washington, D.C.: 

Ozone eliminates... viruses and  bacteria  from   blood, human and stored... Medical ozone is successfully used on AIDS,   Herpes,   Hepatitis, Mononucleosis, Cirrhosis of the liver, Gangrene, Cardiovascular Disease, Arteriosclerosis, High Cholesterol, Cancerous Tumours, Lymphomas, Leukemia... Highly effective on Rheumatoid and other Arthritis, Allergies of all types... Improves Multiple Sclerosis, ameliorates Alzheimer's Disease, Senility, and Parkinson's... Effective on Proctitis, Colitis, Prostrate, Candidiasis, Trichomoniasis, Cystitis; Externally, ozone is effective in treating Acne, bums, leg ulcers, open sores and wounds, Eczema, and fungus."

These results were from many different clinics and repeated year after year.

Despite all this, the U.S. media still barrages us with sad pleas for money constantly so our medical establishment can "Find a cure" for these diseases. Well, if myself, only one man with a computer and a telephone, can find all this documentation I really don't think the medical establishment with all its money and vast resources is looking very hard. Do you?

In 1976, the U.S. FDA (Food & Drug Administration) published the following:

Ozone is a toxic gas with no known medical uses. 

Printing this statement in a publication paid for with our taxes is either a blatant attempt at suppression of truth from the highest levels, or one of the poorest research jobs ever done. It obviously favours competitive therapies, and ignores well over 50 years of safe and effective medical use of ozone on hundreds of thousands of humans backed up with thousands of medical references and clinical studies in Switzerland, Italy, France, Germany, Australia, New Zealand, Mexico and the U.S.

Let's compare medical ozone therapy with prescription drugs. In 1978 the FDA reported 1.5 million were hospitalised in the USA due to the side effects of medication. On the other hand, medical ozone has been legally used in clinics worldwide on a daily basis since the forties, and in Germany 644 ozone therapists were surveyed, and they reported 384,775 patients had received 5,579,238 ozone treatments. The side effect rate was only 0.0007% during 5.5 million dosages! Yet, each year approximately 140,000 people in the U.S die from prescription drug usage.

In 1979, we find one of the first U.S. cases of AIDS successfully being treated by medical ozone therapy. Dr. George Freibott from the International Association of Oxygen Therapy treated a Haitian living in Avon Park Florida who came to him with Kaposi's Sarcome mouth lesions. The Haitian was treated with medical ozone in rectal insufflations, ozone colonies, and direct ozone IV injection on and off for one and a half years, yet only once a week. All his external lesion were eventually healed. No one knew about AIDS back then, but later on Dr. Freibott realised what he had treated.

Then in 1983, Dr. Sweet, et al., published in Science, a peer reviewed scientific journal - his study showing "Ozone Selectively Inhibits Human Cancer Cell Growth." This announcement shows ozone stops cancers, yet there was no response from mainstream medicine.

In 1986, Dr. Alexander Preuss in Stuttgart, FRG, published several case histories of AIDS patients treated with ozone who became completely healthy and went back to work. Also in 1986, on page 694 of the September 20th edition of the British Medical Journal, Lancet it was reported that the HIV virus transmits in saliva. In that same year the Medizone ozone company of New York applied for human testing approval of ozone.

Despite 50 years of use on humans and existing flawless and effective animal studies, the FDA still won't allow human testing, claiming ozone is "On clinical hold." What a great example of "newspeak." Sounds real officious, doesn't it? Like there's a problem, and our kindly government father will take care of everything, but it's a lie. No testing is being done while you might be next to die. Clinical hold just means "blackballed." Why would such a documented beneficial therapy be prevented from being looked at at all, while millions of innocents suffer - unless foul play is involved?

----------


## Magicman

In 1987, Dr. Hans Neiper, an ozone using doctor in Hanover, FRG, in an interview by NHF videographer Jeff Harsh, talked about his colon cancer work. Although he says he can't divulge the name of his patients; "President Reagan is a very nice man." And, "You wouldn't believe how many FDA officials or relatives or acquaintances of FDA officials come to see me as patients in Hanover. You wouldn't believe this, or directors of the American Medical Association (AMA), or American Cancer Association, or the presidents of orthodox cancer institutes. That's the fact." Odd that it's good enough for, and sought after by the bigshots with enough money, but not allowed for the common people.

In 1988, NHF historian, Eustice Mullins wrote:

The Office of Technology Assessment of the U.S. Government states that 95% of the drugs on the market have not been proven to work."

In that year, I began travelling the world, lecturing and interviewing extensively upon the subject of ozone and oxygen therapies. I called all the major network news bureaus, including Public Radio, and reported ozone AIDS cures coming out of Europe. Not a single reporter or show called back for details. I wrote and sent documentation to all of the "household word" TV talk show hosts who make their living by acting "concerned" and I tried with all the "AIDS fundraising spokespeople", show business celebs, even sending proof of their home addresses, but as of yet not one single phone call or inquiry came back asking for more. The shining media lights are not the big names who plunk down millions or give benefits for "research," but the many brave independent talk show hosts, show producers, and health expo promoters that have let me on to put the information out there for you. We owe them a debt of gratitude.

In 1989, the Journal of the American Medical Association reported a 72 year old woman who got AIDS from a blood transfusion. Her husband come down with the disease although they didn't have sex and only kissed.

That same year, George Perez, M.D., Dir. of Virology at Saint Michaels Medical Center, Newark, NJ, a major hospital, was commissioned to undertake a small 30 day ozone/AIDS study. Five AIDS patients underwent only two weeks of ozone treatments at the hospital. All had T-cell counts of below 200. At the start, one was so badly covered with herpes lesions he couldn't wear clothes. By the end of the two weeks his lesions were healed, and all the patients had been released from the hospital. No adverse side effects were reported. The T/4 (immune) cell counts remained stable or increased. Viral protein core (p24) counts decreased, indicating mass virus destruction. Four MD's reviewed the results and stated that ozone therapy is com*pletely non-toxic, and should be adopted. Due to political pressure, the hospital tests were aborted.

Do you know anyone who got AIDS from a blood transfusion? In 1989, the American Red Cross turned down safe and effective ozone blood purification without allowing any discussion of it at a large meeting in their Washington DC headquarters. If ozone blood purification had been adopted, there would have been no-one from then on with AIDS or Hepatitis contracted from a transfusion. Odd that they would even discuss it.

In 1990, using special ozone equipment, HIV infected blood was converted from HIV+ to HIV- in less than 16 seconds, in vitro, by inventor Basil Wainwright. A Mr. James Pauls, Snr., (HIV+) was treated, and in only eight treatments, a 220% improvement in his T/4 cell response was achieved. FDA and Florida officials quickly moved in and the successful study was aborted mid-stream. Wainwright was jailed. Florida charged him with "Practicing Medicine Without A License," and the Federal Government charged him with "Fraud." Strangely, during the raid on the Wainwright home, police specifically only looked for and seized all his innovative technical papers, instead of any evidence of the crimes he was charged with. His history making mass life saving ozone delivery equipment was in the final stages of development at the time of the police raid.

The ex-wife of the editor of a large Florida newspaper got in a business dispute with Mr. Wainwright, so the newspaper manager ordered his intentionally biased reporters to almost weekly print extremely negative articles about this inventor and ozone in the hopes of turning the public against him and it.  Former patients show up in the newspaper offices demanding justice for ozone and are ignored. For the sake of a personal vendetta against one person these newspaper people are personally responsible for the continuing suffering of thousands of people who could possible have gotten help if they weren't scaring people away from Ozone, odd they are afraid to fairly investigate ozone while 126,000 U.S. citizens have died from AIDS, and 11+ million now have the death sentence of the disease.

I interviewed Mr. Wainwright who stated that, in his experienced opinion, although secondary in effectiveness to IV work, rectal insufflation would be most effective by applying the humidified ozone gas into an empty colon four times a day at a 27 mcg/ml (2% ozone\98% oxygen by weight) concentration, and in a volume of between 1/4 and 1/2 litre, depending upon patient colon size (@ 1\2 Lpm. flow rate) for 1 minute during each application.

In 1990, Dr. Michael Carpendale M.D., at the Veteran's Administration Hospital, San Francisco, and Joel Freeberg M.D., from U.C. Medical School in San Francisco, and the Bay Medical Research Foundation, privately published a medical paper entitled "Ozone Inactive HIV At Noncytotoxic Concentrations," stating: 

HIV viral core levels (p24) were reduced in all ozone treated cultures compared to controls.'

Finally, three years after the study had been concluded and had been under submission to them, a U.S. peer reviewed medical journal reported on ozone. The October 1st issue of the Journal of the American Society of Hematotogy published the ozone\HIV work of MD's Wells, Latino, Galvachin, & Poiesz. Their work entitled "Inactivation Of HIV Type 1 by Ozone In Vitro" describes the research by oncologist Dr. Bernard Poiesz from the Syracuse State University of New York Research Hospital. They performed 15 replications of an ozone study that interfaced ozone with HIV infected factor 8 blood. The ozone completely removed the HIV virus from the blood 97 to 100% of the time, yet was non-toxic to normal healthy blood components. I had announced this study back in 1988, in my book Oxygen Therapies.

THINK THIS OVER. If ozone has hereby been proven in a peer reviewed journal to work so safely and effectively, registering a 97 -100% kill rate on the most virulent recombinant virus known to man, how much more effective is it in the treatment of ALL the other lesser viruses, thereby negating the need for all the allopathic vaccines and antibiotics for polio, chicken pox, mumps, swine flu, colds, and legionnaire's disease, etc.? Is this why FDA officials, many of which are financially connected with the pharmaceutical companies, have declared ozone to be on "clinical hold" and dare not allow U.S. human trials? What about human suffering? What about the majority of misguided people that believe the story line in the old movies and trust that the politicians are all humanitarians and would never do such a terrible thing as hold an AIDS cure back from little babies for profit?

Mr. James Caplan at CAPMED, a medical supply distributor in Philadelphia, sent all 150 of the top U.S. AIDS researchers copies of the above Journal of Hematology report showing that ozone, when used as a viricide, eliminated HIV. He invited questions or responses. Not one response was ever received from any of these "top" researchers using our tax money to "find a cure." Perhaps they are only looking for more funding instead. One of the original AIDS experts recently stated that all he could see as the result of all the millions of dollars being spent on AIDS research was that as he looks out in the parking lot, all his colleagues are now driving more expensive cars.

1991, Dr. Robert Mayer, who has been using ozone since the forties, had late stage AIDS patients in his research centre clinical ozone study who only had a count of 5 T-cells. Normal count is 600-1500+. Below 200 is generally assumed fatal. Although they had a count of only 5 T-cells, because of the applied three times a week ozone therapy, his patients are stabilising and returning to complete health. By 1992, Dr. Mayer was reporting a patient going HIV negative, confirmed by 3 Western Blot retests, and 3 ELISA retests.

In 1991, I interviewed a brave humanitarian. Dr. J. B. MD, ret., (requests privacy) in a southern state who came forward with his clinical combination peroxide bath/ozone/hyperbaric oxygen/vitamin/mineral therapy results. During 2 years of using the therapy, all his scientifically valid testing was performed at a major hospital and within independent labs. He brought over 238 HIV POSITIVE patients to HIV NEGATIVE, each within 60 Days. Everybody thinks if you cure AIDS you're instantly rich and famous. Wrong! His reward? An armed S.W.A.T. team invaded his house and office, seized his ozone machine, patient records and computer. This MD subsequently gave up medicine, and now grows tomatoes. Due to ongoing political prob*lems, his former patients and the hospital and the testing labs are also hesitant to come forward due to their fear of political reprisals.

I wrote in my column in the Volume 2, Number 2 issue of The Family News, -

Unfortunately, regulatory agencies, U.S. health professionals, and news media reporters have been repeatedly lied to with the "ozone is worthless" gambit by agents of those who fund political campaigns and appoint officials to keep ozone out of circulation because it will negatively impact prescription drug sales. Well meaning FDA and state medical agents and police consequently erroneously think they are doing a good thing for sick people when they attack medical ozone and its practitioners. Unfortunately, the end result of what they are actually doing is different from what they intended."

In 1991, another physician (in New York) came forward to me with his clinical ozone results. He wants no press. One of his staff members who was in the clinic every day and therefore could get the treatments every day was brought from HIV positive to HIV negative. His T-cells went from 700 down to 150 as ozone killed off the diseased cells, and then back up to 1,100 as the body replaced then with fresh new healthy cells. Another M.D., in a southern state who I interviewed stated he and a colleague collectively brought 9 people to HIV NEGATIVE using a combination therapy that included ozone and DMSO. Neither will talk publicly. One had his house burned down and left the country.

In April of 1992,1 interviewed Dr. Eric Satori M.D., and one of his cured AIDS patients. Dr. Satori told me the results he was getting with his own brand of direct IV ozone therapy which also includes mental conditioning, To remove the reason the patient gets diseased." So far he has reported over 50 AIDS patients becoming virus free by combining subclavian heavy ozone treatments with vitamin, mineral, thymus, and homeopathic supplements. He reports he commonly gets results in only 12 days because he has been refining his therapy during 10 years of clinical research!

Everyone, including you, should check with a competent health care practitioner before using any medical therapy. But this time, first ask him "Have you had any actual hands-on training or clinical experience in any of the many ozone medical therapies?"

If your doctor is from the United States, the honest answer is always "No". So, how would your expert ever stick his liability laden neck out and approve of it? He should simply say, "I have no knowledge of it" But unfortunately his ego might reveal itself if he says "Well, I never heard of it, so it must be quackery," or, "Ozone is a poisonous gas, and anyone injecting it will be killed."

All the detractors of ozone claim to be "experts", yet they have had no training in any oxidative modality, and there are no studies using correct accepted protocols to prove ozone doesn't work, so it's a mystery how they get away with substituting uneducated opinion for scien*tific fact in the newspapers.

The establishment "experts" all claim to be "searching for a cure", so why are they so afraid to try, let alone even discuss ozone? Especially with its over 50 years of safe, effective usage on hundreds of thousands of patients. The "old" fights the "new" at every historical pivot point. REMEMBER. Chiropractic, Psychiatry, and a surgeon washing his hands before he operates on someone, were ALL once labelled as "quackery".

Millions and billions of dollars are being made on treating and researching (not curing) the AIDS plague. As of late 1991, the manufacturer of AZT had made $315 million on sales of it. If humanity continues to choose short term greed or unquestioning reliance upon authority figures as a lifestyle, well never be allowed to use medical ozone.

Unless humanity as a whole - and it just might emerge from the direction of the littlest of the "little guys" - finally wakes up and forces the societal controllers to let ozone out of the bag, then there will be only widespread sickness and death in every family. Humanity's sins of letting others take responsibility for their own lives will come to visit and live with them. Then where will they drive their shiny new car every day? Why, to the AIDS ward and the cemetery.

For now, the oxygen wars continue unabated. The shameful politics and non-responses of our medical system are so bad that even the most unaware are hard pressed to believe we are simply facing a whole bunch of coincidental ignorance and errors. Government, media and medical bigwigs as a whole continue to strangely ignore openly dispar*age the over fifty year history of million of applications of safe, non-toxic ozone therapy, and, in fact continue to actively use S.W.A.T. teams and jail terms to suppress any further medical ozone research by MDs. People continue to suffer tragically and die needlessly, while many who love their families have their hearts slowly broken watching their significant other waste away. Rumours circulate, and the TV talk shows feature stories about AIDS being some form of planned racial or impersonal genocide to reduce the population.

Due to outright hostility, suppression, or at least non-response by our authorities, desperate people who are facing no alternative to their eventual death from AIDS, cancer or other killers are being forced into the unregulated "ozone underground". In any medical underground, where a therapy is not officially sanctioned or publicly known, mixed in along with the few shining humanitarians will always be con artist, scams, repression, and yellow journalism. You and your family deserve better than this.

According to the U.S. Government, by the year 2000, one out of one will have cancer at some time in their lives. Dr. Robert Strecker esti*mates 20 million now have AIDS, and that the number doubles every two years, maximum. This means by the year 2000, 320 million people are projected to have AIDS.

It's obvious as the bodies fall around us that the old ways don't work. How long can you afford to continue siding with the old ways before its your turn at the undertakers cart? Ozone is the only proven potential saviour of humanity with 50 years of safe usage backing it up. It's your choice, do something about this, or continue to ignore the problem until you or someone you love slowly sufferers and dies tragically from one of these diseases.

Unless you act, before long I won't see much hope left for anybody because EVERYBODY might be in the hospital." There will be no police left to seize ozone machines or "expert" doctors or newsmen left to tell us ozone is 'worthless'. The authority figures will already be dead or dying from the disease. Wild speculation? This has already happened in countless African towns. We have to stop buying into the illusion that 'authority' will save us. This a major pan of humanity's great test foretold down through the ages. It is up to you, right now. You are not alone. Help surrounds you. Authority or community? Choose wisely.

Why haven't you heard all of this before? I can't answer for you. It's not from want of trying to reach you for years.  Others have tried, and I've personally been on over 700 TV or radio stations, or speaking platforms. To be heard in this society, no matter how much truth you can deliver, you need a huge political machine that has conditioned everyone to automatically listen to it as authority. We who know the truth about ozone have no such political or media machine. The special interest machines that do exist have too much invested in their own momentum. That is why we need your help. We aren't getting rich. We only want to allow you the opportunity to save yourself from suffering at the hands of ignorance and greed.

If we join together we will live. We can still turn this thing around.

(This is a condensed part of a larger chronology found in Ed McCabe's soon to be released second book. His first work, the self-pub*lished bestseller Oxygen Therapies, has sold over 40,000 copies by word of mouth alone. To obtain a copy of Oxygen Therapies, contact the Sydney Esoteric Bookshop, 475 Elizabeth St, Surry Hills NSW 2020. Phone: 02 319 4224 - see advert inside front cover this issue).



Ed McCabe & Oxygen Therapies in Australia

THE MEDIA COVER-UP!

Many readers will know that Nexus Magazine sponsored and organised the recent visit to Australia, of the internationally-known researcher, Ed McCabe.

Early on in the piece, I had asked Ed to bring with him some medical records of people who had been cured of AIDS, i.e., had turned HIV- after being HIV+.

Guaranteed of this evidence, I proceeded to contact the main media outlets in NSW, Victoria and Queensland. Their silence was deafening! So deafening, that I thought that maybe their fax machines were not working properly to receive my press release.

One particular current affairs programme (the bearded one) contacted us and requested that they would do a story on Ed McCabe, as long as they could be the first TV programme with him on air. I told the researcher that ABC News in Queensland had already shown some interest (only after I earbashed a reporter for some time to check it out for herself).

The "bearded one's' researcher wanted to get an AIDS "expert" to comment on what Ed McCabe was saying. You can guess the rest. I therefore insisted on a Debate format. Wow, was this researcher annoyed at that suggestion! It would mean that the so-called expert would have to become informed on Oxygen Therapies so as not to lose face in a debate. You guessed the rest, they all backed off.

I didn't give up. I spent hundreds of dollars on MediaNet. This a you-beaut electronic information service, which means when I send MediaNet a press release it gets shoved up onto computer screens of every TV, radio and newspaper network that I care to nominate.

The only response I got from this exercise was several small ABC radio programmes wanting to do an interview, usually late at night when nobody listens.

I begged and cajoled the 'bearded one's' researcher to contact Dr Boyce's clinic in the USA, and do a story on the hundreds of ex-HIV+ patients who are now HIV-. He wasn't interested. Nor was any other news director in the country.

Now usually when someone claims to have cured AIDS, they get checked out and then ridiculed. Not the case with Oxygen Therapies. There is so much medical evidence to support oxygen therapies that no media dared cover it

During Ed's last visit to Australia a couple of years ago, a reporter from a well-known Melbourne newspaper stood up in question time, and told the audience that he had been 'told' to do 'a hatchet job' on Ed McCabe. After listening to Ed speak, he promised to write the truth about oxygen therapies. He also said that if he did this, his newspaper would not run the story. And they didn't.

The AIDS Council of NSW decided to attack the validity of oxygen therapies on the basis that it was mentioned in a magazine that also runs stories on UFOs. They did not bother to check up on the clinics which have successfully used oxygen therapies to treat AIDS, cancer and many other diseases.

Thankfully, there is a growing number of doctors and therapists who have seen the miraculous results of oxygen therapies for themselves. Many of these are beginning to use different forms of oxygen therapies in their practices today.

I have already been contacted by people who have gone from HIV+ to HIV- in Australia, as a result of oxygen therapies.

Unfortunately most doctors work on the concept of "if it was any good I would have already heard about it".

I urge readers to encourage doctors and AIDS organisations to contact those clinics who have successfully treated AIDS and cancer, and break through this murderous cover-up.

The lecture tour of Ed McCabe was a success. The talks were generally well attended, and about three thousand people became aware of oxygen therapies.

I would like to thank Brian Wilshire of Radio 2GB, who gave 2 hours of air time to Ed McCabe while in Sydney. Brian, like me, has seen for himself the amazing results obtained by using oxygen therapies.

----------


## squarepusher

I wanted to chime in, that many people think there is no such thing as AIDS (AIDS myth), so curing it with something may be a bit misleading, if there was nothing to cure in the first place?

----------


## Magicman

*ALL SCIENTIFIC PROOF OF DOCTORS CURING AIDS WITH OZONE*

Successful medical﻿ use of "Oxygenium" in treating Anemia, Cough, Cancer, ...

1902 Dr J.H. Clarke's "A dictionary of Practical Materia Medica," London, describes the successful medical use
of "Oxygenium" in treating Anemia, Cough, Cancer, Diabetes, Influenza, Morphine poisoning, Canker Sores,
Strychnine poisoning, Whooping-cough. Oxygenium is ozone charged water.

J.H. Clarke, MD 

1987 Dr. Horst Kief, Heidelberg, FRG, announces successful treatment of 3 AIDS patients brought from Stage 8 back to Stage 1 at his﻿ German clinic using autohemotherapy ozone/1 gram vitamin C therapies. Dr. Kief states "

You can kill the AIDS virus with ozone therapy... No side effects." 15 ARC patients exhibit "full﻿ remission." Gained weight, T cells went from 300 back up to 1500 (normal), gone back to work. "One patient was so weak he couldn't turn on the radio. After only 3 treatments, he walks to the bathroom unaided. "Typical treatment twice a week (method now outdated), continues for 7 to 11 months.
Dr. Horst Kief, Heidelberg, FRG 

There you have it﻿ scientific proof that it happened. 

Finally, three years after﻿ the study had been concluded and had been under submission to them, a U.S. peer reviewed medical journal reported on ozone. The October 1st issue of the Journal of the American Society of Hematotogy published the ozone\HIV work of MD's Wells, Latino, Galvachin, & Poiesz. Their work entitled "Inactivation Of HIV Type 1 by Ozone In Vitro" describes the research by oncologist Dr. Bernard Poiesz from the Syracuse State University of New York Research Hospital. 


They performed 15 replications of an ozone study that interfaced ozone with HIV infected factor 8 blood. The ozone completely removed the HIV virus from the blood 97 to 100% of the time, yet was non-toxic to normal healthy blood components. I﻿ had announced this study back in 1988, in my book Oxygen Therapies. 

That same year, George Perez, M.D., Dir. of Virology at Saint Michaels Medical Center, Newark, NJ, a major hospital,﻿ was commissioned to undertake a small 30 day ozone/AIDS study. Five AIDS patients underwent only two weeks of ozone treatments at the hospital. All had T-cell counts of below 200. At the start, one was so badly covered with herpes lesions he couldn't wear clothes. By the end of the two weeks his lesions were healed, and all the patients had been released from the hospital.

----------

